# The Growth of Lord LubbaDuck AKA Zephyr Moo



## Merlot

Hope this is the right forum to start a new thread recording the growth and development of Zephyr Moo? 
Anyhow he is at a grand 2 days old.
Cheers


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awww...what a perfect, perfect baby. Ive never seen a better put together foal. Seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

wow really? Thank you! The vet called by today already been yesterday for a thorough check over and he called in just to see him and he said he was blown away by him! I am far too proud ;-)


----------



## atthe4th

He is STUNNING!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Awww, what a cute little guy! I love the last pic of mom and son sharing a tender moment, so beautiful!


----------



## EquineBovine

He has the most perfect face! I'm in love! Merlot looks well chuffed and beautiful as always  can't wait to see more!


----------



## EquineBovine

Has he got little white socks?!


----------



## anniegirl

What a beautiful prince....and Merlot is just toooo proud!!!! Im so glad to hear all is well..you must be so happy...I said it on your last thread...but congrats again and keep those baby pics coming!!!!


----------



## WalnutPixie

Awww! He's still every bit as cute as he was yesterday. CLaPorte is right, you know. He is quite a fine specimen with his beautiful, refined head and those sloping shoulders. I'm really looking forward to watching him grow.


----------



## Merlot

Thank you everyone, and yes Eqqy he has two sporty little white back socks and a tiny bit of white under his fetlock on his off side foot. He spent today galloping around the trees driving his Mother crazy as she tries to keep up. He has worked out that is he slaloms the trees, he is much more nimble than she is LOL
More tomorrow


----------



## Cinder

Subbing! He is simply too cute!


----------



## littrella

Dang! I cant wait to see him as he grows. Are you planning on keeping him or offering him sale?


----------



## EliRose

Subbing, this guy is just too cute!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Subbing as well. He is so pretty!


----------



## ParaIndy

Subbing also!


----------



## Merlot

littrella said:


> Dang! I cant wait to see him as he grows. Are you planning on keeping him or offering him sale?


He will never be for sale - he is and was always going to be my forever horse. Persil, Merlot and Zephyr will stay with us for the rest of their (or my) lives.:shock:

Seeing how he has turned out it would be tempting to breed another but my paranoia about the sort of home I could find refuses to let me do that and I can't afford ANY MORE horses **** it! (it's also a time thing - I believe in spending as much time as possible with each of my horses - whether it's just hanging out with them in the paddock, riding or grooming).


----------



## EquineBovine

Photos of day three please! Lol


----------



## MyLittleHunter

He is a stunning little boy, and mama is gorgeous too. Can't wait to see how he grows.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

What a gorgeous little guy! Although i feel kinda bad for mom if hes already running her around at 3 days old  
Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Cacowgirl

What a cutie! Mom looks so proud. Congrats & glad to hear he has a forever home. Looking forward to watching him develop.


----------



## Merlot

*Day 3*

Honestly this little man is TROUBLE. He RULES the paddock. 
Little Prince Spoilt Rotten. 
Merlot is absolutely frantic in her efforts to contain him but he just irrepressible. 
I have to say he is the boldest foal I have ever come across - he marches/gallops up to anything new and investigates thoroughly. 
Anyway here is day 3, they're not great as my arm is pretty sore but you get the idea - sorry :shock:
(wish I could catch him spronking - the light is too low when he does it - it's hilarious - he looks like a little wildebeest.


----------



## littrella

He is so dang cute!!!!


----------



## Merlot

I know -and unfortunately HE KNOWS that too ;-)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Baha i love that last picture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

I haven't followed this thread too much....but what breed is he? I'm originally from NZ too


----------



## Piaffe

He is absolutely gorgeous...and looks like he has a great spunky personality


----------



## Merlot

Muppetgirl said:


> I haven't followed this thread too much....but what breed is he? I'm originally from NZ too


Hi Muppetgirl, his mother is a NZ Quarter horse (the type bred for speed) and his Dad is a beautiful buckskin Station-bred/Angloarab.

I wanted a horse to do CTR with and he will be just the man ;-) (won't start breaking him till he is 4 years so it's going to be a long while LOL , when he is weaned (around 9 months) I'll ride his Mother.


----------



## Saranda

The cutest and prettiest foal I have ever seen - apart from my guys' baby photos, of course.  You are one lucky horse owner!


----------



## BellaMFT

He is so handsome. We need more pictures.


----------



## dieselcowgirl

Subbing...Love watching your gorgeous little man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

he is so cute!!
ih and Merlot you might want to change your signature.


----------



## EquineBovine

Will never get tired of seeing his photos! He is a stunner!


----------



## Saranda

Oh, and did I mention that I'd love to come and cuddle him right now? For hours straight!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Again, congratulations!! So VERY stunning!! Glad everything went so well and that you got to be there! He is absolute perfection (if there was such thing as perfect) ;-)
I am very much looking forward to watching his development. Thank you for sharing their lives with us.


----------



## Merlot

*Day 4*

Zephyr is a big schmooze. His mother is standoffish to everyone except me but that doesn't stop Zephyr from introducing himself to everyone.

Poor Persil -I took him to join the herd and he got so upset I had to bring him home later that day. I thought he would enjoy himself but no he want's to be where I am and where he can see his nephew.

Unfortunately with me being 'slightly' preoccupied, I noticed this morning that Persil's sheath is very swollen which can be a precurser to founder! Now on top of everything else he has been relegated to the sheep paddock where he has to share his hay with the sheeples. 

He and Bedlamb actually get on very well and spent the morning playing King of the Hill -must try to get some photos of this. 
Anyway here is Zephyr Moo with his frazzled Mother, Day 4, as bold as ever!
(Plus one I snuck in of Persil sharing his hay with the sheeples):shock:


----------



## EliRose

Aw, poor Persil!

But goodness that baby is so cute <3


----------



## HollyBubbles

awwww poor Persil, could it also be that he has a bean in his sheath or something? A friend of mines gelding had that happen and she had neglected to remove a rather large bean because "cleaning sheaths is gross"
Atleast you noticed it and took action before anything happened, brilliant ownership 

Little(huge) Zephyr is sooo **** cute :lol: if he goes missing.... He's not in the lower north island...


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's adorable, congrats!!


----------



## egrogan

Awww....poor Persil. If we weren't halfway around the world I would invite him to come stay with me and my cranky old Isabel.

Baby is adorable. But you already knew that :wink:


----------



## Merlot

Persil has gone back to the herd - the short grass in the sheep paddock is still growing and therefore has that high potassium that is so bad for him so like it or not he is back on the rough grass out with the herd - I don't hear him calling this morning so am guessing he has settled. These are the photos of him reintroducing himself ;-)
And no HollyBubbles, def not a sheath stone - the vet cleaned that out when he did his teeth a couple of months ago - no unfortunately sheath swelling is one of the first signs of pre laminitis - his crest is also getting hard - I feel really bad for not picking up on it earlier actually, have been concentrating on His Lordship - more photos of him to come later ;-)
Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

He very handsome little dude, what color is he? I can't tell.


----------



## Reno Bay

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> He very handsome little dude, what color is he? I can't tell.


Zephyr is buckskin


----------



## ParaIndy

Yes, and a very handsome one too:wink:.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Merlot said:


> Persil has gone back to the herd - the short grass in the sheep paddock is still growing and therefore has that high potassium that is so bad for him so like it or not he is back on the rough grass out with the herd - I don't hear him calling this morning so am guessing he has settled. These are the photos of him reintroducing himself ;-)
> And no HollyBubbles, def not a sheath stone - the vet cleaned that out when he did his teeth a couple of months ago - no unfortunately sheath swelling is one of the first signs of pre laminitis - his crest is also getting hard - I feel really bad for not picking up on it earlier actually, have been concentrating on His Lordship


Oh right, just thought I would suggest it anyway just in case  my mini got laminitis when we first got her, but she was like a house on legs when we rescued her so it was kind of a given that she was going to get it, we were just lucky we got her when we did and did what we did so she only had a low level of it.
While you may feel bad for not picking up on it earlier, don't feel too bad as you did pick up on it and take action before anything has happened to him.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr Moo 5 days old*

Zephyr plays peekaboo with my husband and Zeus (the cat) who is obsessed with Zephyr we think because he recognises the same colouring!

Zephyr has also discovered the joys of a good scratch - just like his mother - his expressions are priceless. Merlot has relaxed completely today which is great as I can take her halter off - I HATE leaving halters on :shock:

Finally he falls asleep leaning against his Mother.


----------



## HollyBubbles

omg I love those pics lol, especially the itchy spot ones!!
And I love his huge shoulder he has on him


----------



## anniegirl

Geezeeeeeeee...can he get any cuter?????????????


----------



## Merlot

anniegirl said:


> Geezeeeeeeee...can he get any cuter?????????????


I know - just LOOK at his little hairstyle...it's a mohawk :shock:


----------



## anniegirl

He is so completely perfect!!!!!!! How on earth do you manage to drag yourself away from him???


----------



## Merlot

anniegirl said:


> He is so completely perfect!!!!!!! How on earth do you manage to drag yourself away from him???


Thanks Anniegirl - I think he is too, but then I am biased! It's sooo hard to drag myself away, I just want to cuddle him all day long but I have to remember - he needs his rest so he can grow :wink:


----------



## EliRose

My gosh - Are those DAPPLES I see?! What a healthy boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

EliRose said:


> My gosh - Are those DAPPLES I see?! What a healthy boy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no no, no dapples just dappled light 
And he should be healthy with the food and high spec vits and mins that have gone (and continue to) go into his Mother!!! :wink:


----------



## Nikkibella

He is absolutely ADORABLE !!! Cutest foal i have ever seen !!! <3


----------



## Lwhisperer

Subbing! What a terrific baby!


----------



## EquineBovine

Omg frame the one of your boys together! BEAUTIFUL! You have been so blessed! He is simply perfect! <3


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Eqqy,
I can't quite believe my luck really. He's going to be quite a handful I think, have had to give him a tap on the rump for kicking out. Hopefully that will be it for that behaviour! He LOVES being scratched and will march up to me or my husband (with Merlot in tow) and DEMAND a scratch. This is good because at the same time I can get him used to me handling his legs and his ears etc.
Have just been down to the main herd - it was snooze time. I'm having to syringe in a disgusting mixture of salt and GrazeEzy (a high spec magnesium mix) to Persil to combat the pre-laminitis symptoms - it's certainly working. I thought the Persil would hate it but he doesn't mind at all in fact he even politely opens his mouth for me before wiping his slobbery mouth all over my sweatshirt!
He is spending a lot of time playing with his old mate Danny Boy and chatting up Mystery - an elderly pony who is completely head over heels in love with him. It's so cute they're all in their 20s.
Now I'm off to shoot (Photograph His Lordship... ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine

So cute you have a little group of old farts to look after his lordship come weaning haha they all look awesome !


----------



## Merlot

I doubt that even the experienced OLD FARTS (LOL) could handle His Lordship...here he is so far today - Day 6 :shock:

It's getting harder to photograph him because as soon as he sees me he is rushing over for a scratch. Too cold to sit in the paddock for long will try to get some action ones tonight! He sure can sprint about!

His Mother, like me, is totally and completely besotted.


----------



## EquineBovine

Hehe she still looks like she could pop out another one! P sooo shiney!


----------



## New_image

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ParaIndy

What mineral and vitamin mix do you give them again? They might be worth a try for my 5 month old!


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr Moo 1 week old! (almost)*

He has learned to Hoover up the grass.
He's getting quite good at his yoga classes.
Discovering a tattoo of himself on Mummy's tummy was a bit of a shock.
Then it got a resounding ZEPHYR KISS, before having a serious discussion with his Mother about the merits (or not) of behaving like Angelina Jolie.:shock:


----------



## Merlot

ParaIndy said:


> What mineral and vitamin mix do you give them again? They might be worth a try for my 5 month old!


Hi ParaIndy,
unfortunately you can not get the ProvideIt Minerals in the USA yet. However make sure you get a top quality vit/min mix designed if possible for the grass in your area. Also make sure you feed plenty of salt if your grass is in growth mode! 
Cheers
And Eqqy she isn't that shiny - she is covered in bloody sap from the trees she has been rubbing on! I can't groom her properly yet (arm) but Zephyr is doing his best...he's getting harder to photograph because now he wants to play with me going to get him one of those play balls today.
:shock:


----------



## ParaIndy

Oh, I didn't notice you were in New Zealand! Right now he has a salt/mineral block developed for horses with extra selenium, be cause this area is deficiant in that. He loves it! But his coat isn't really how I like it.... I might start him on a vitamin supplement soon.


----------



## Merlot

Yeah Para, often the mineral blocks are full of molasses - a BIG no no and the reason they love it.
It really pays to feed the best quality supplement you can afford - I learned this the hard way believe me! I no longer feed mineral blocks in the paddock - they get it all from the supplements in their feed


----------



## horsecrazygirl

my gosh that baby is so worth the time we all spent waiting for him! he is so so so so adorable.


----------



## FrostedLilly

He is too adorable! My boss has noted my skyrocketing productivity as of late... keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Merlot

yup sorry Glynnis, I'm noticing my incredible increase in aptitude and passion for work (not) lately too...**** it.
I shall not be blamed for any drop off in productivity in the work force. All law suits should be directed to His Lordship Lord Almighty LubbaDuck, Prince of The Paddock...


----------



## anniegirl

ok so apparently he CAN get cuter!!!! My goodness...the one of him noticing his shadow on mamma is the BEST!!! I rush home every night now to see the latest pics!!!!!


----------



## WalnutPixie

Squee! He is so incredibly cute! :3


----------



## Merlot

*1 week and 1 day*

His Lordship is completely FULL of IT.
He came galloping towards me at warp nine, forgot to apply his brakes till I waved my arm at him when he promptly skidded to a halt and fell down. Wish I'd had the camera. He picks himself up and gallops back to mum for a comfort stop before flying around the paddock some more...because he can.:shock:
He has begun using his Mother as something to bounce off, have to get better photographs of this somehow.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol Poor Merlot! She looks weary.


----------



## cakemom

Merlot says can you please call
Super Nanny.....she needs a break.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

What a patient mum! He is still too cute to get mad at! Haha


----------



## Paintlover1965

Merlot sure has her hooves full with that little ball of energy. He looks like he's in constant motion. Too cute!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

mom looks like she needs a break time to go vist uncle Persil!


----------



## Merlot

Uncle Persil has established himself as Paddock Stallion in the herd next door.
I don't know how he does it but every mare he meets falls head over heels in love with him. (except Merlot)
And yes, at this rate I think I will have to call Super Nanny to help poor Merlot. ;-)
Zephyr rules the paddock and he's not afraid of ANYTHING!


----------



## Saranda

What a happy little colt he is! Where's the need to be afraid of anything if he's having such a safe and wonderful childhood, loved from the first moments of his arrival?  

At the breeding barn I used to work there was a filly just like Zephyr. Bold, brave, extremely intelligent, active and cuirous - she started separating herself from her mother at the glorious age of 3 months, just going on exploring trips around the huge pasture along with other horses and looking for her mother only when she was hungry!


----------



## BlooBabe

Oh my gosh those fuzzy ears and foal tail are killing me. He's so adorable. Are his eyes brown or did he pick up the green or blue gene? Its a good thing he's getting used to everything and not being spooked by it all. Hell grow up bombproof if he keeps it up.


----------



## Evansk

My fave thing about this colt is all the ear fuzz! Just looks at it! Its soo cute


----------



## FrostedLilly

He is super adorable. He's got a really expressive face.


----------



## Annanoel

OH MY -- Subbing! He is so cute, I'd never be able to leave him! Could you possibly get a video?! I bet we'd all love it.


----------



## Merlot

Evansk said:


> My fave thing about this colt is all the ear fuzz! Just looks at it! Its soo cute


Yeah it's like everything that should be his mane has gone into his ears instead LOL :shock:


----------



## Merlot

Annanoel said:


> OH MY -- Subbing! He is so cute, I'd never be able to leave him! Could you possibly get a video?! I bet we'd all love it.


I don't have a video ...sniff sob... actually I'll get a friend around to video him on Stupidity mode. We HAVE to do that he is just so funny.


----------



## Annanoel

That would be great! He is such an adorable little guy, I can't get over it. You're very lucky and I'm sure he'll be an awesome ride!


----------



## Merlot

! week and 2 days old and His Lordship starts to grow into his ear Fuzz, he does more bouncing, pulls cheeky faces at me and runs into the back of his mother (sorry about the crap quality of that photo - it happened too fast for the light!):shock:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i love the 5th picture! Merlot maybe its a little too early but does he respond to his name yet?


----------



## Merlot

horsecrazygirl said:


> i love the 5th picture! Merlot maybe its a little too early but does he respond to his name yet?


It's hard to say HCGirl, as soon as I go anywhere near the paddock he comes galloping up with his Mother. At the moment I'm trying to figure out a way to discourage him (without scaring him) from leaping all over me! 
He is starting to regard me as his big play toy. yes I know this HAS to be addressed and now! It's hard only having the use of one arm. 
Anyone got any ideas?
I blame his Mother (LOL) - She's SOOOO indulgent (and so sweet).


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Carry a crop nd give him a pop when he gets pushy or too in your space. It doesn't take much .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel

I agree! It's hard to pop them the first time because they're so darn cute, but you don't want him on top of you when he's older. Ah, the joys of babies.


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Guys, will try this, I think it's a very good idea


----------



## EquineBovine

A little tap and he should get the message. His mum looks like she lets him walk all over her haha  How is your arm?


----------



## Druydess

What a cutie!!


----------



## Merlot

Arm is very bloody sore **** it. have been told I HAVE to stop using it...IE taking photos (I prop my arm up - I thought that was OK Apparently not)
Am just going out now to see if I can gently start to get His Lordship used to wearing a halter for short bursts. This should be interesting- have got him used to being scratched all around his ears and head...next step....


----------



## New_image

What a cute little fella! Love the pictures


----------



## EquineBovine

I don't know whether you're mad or awesome to be trying to pop a halter on your dude with one arm! BE CAREFUL! Don't hurt yourself woman! 
Oh and take photos too


----------



## horsecrazygirl

hmm the way that you said he comes running up to you i want to come see that!
Merlot please be careful! humans do not make good toys zephyr.


----------



## ParaIndy

Is there anyone you can get to help you the first time you halter him? It might be a good idea...since Zephyr is Zephyr, if you know what I mean


----------



## anniegirl

Well...Prince Zephyr has a million dollar face!!! I cant believe how perfect he is!! Hopefully he will not give you too much trouble with his halter...I cant imagine tyring to put one on any of my gang with one arm.....let alone on a bouncing wee one!!


----------



## Merlot

My dear little man and his beautiful Mother.
He is being sooo good. Am just gently popping a rope over his neck and his back and rubbing him. 
Got the halter around his head and nose but did not do it up - just held it there for a bit and then took it away before he moved off and he was totally chilled. Have done this twice now - 5 min sessions only. Tomorrow I may try doing it up. To be honest all he wants to do is to chew the buttons on my shirt LOL.

I can also rub all his legs and when he is lying down can tap his little hooves and rub his tummy.

As you can see he is not the slightest bit concerned about the strange person kneeling down beside him!

Anyhow here are today's photos including some of him with my very closest friend who has come to stay a few days. Roz has totally fallen in love with him as you can see ;-) 1 week 4 days


----------



## FrostedLilly

He is so adorable!! Glad to hear he did ok with the halter just around his head.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

He's got such an expressive face just like mamma! Too cute! :-D


----------



## EquineBovine

He has a double whorly things!  CUTE! Well done you little invalid you! <3 Horses are just so much fun! Am loving your updates!


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyrs training*

Zephyr gave me a big kiss today - caught on camera! 

We are doing 5 minutes of 'training' with a rope (gently guiding him one step and then releasing) All very gentle with lots of encouragement and scratches.
It does look a little awkward in the photos but that is because I can't use one arm - I am not putting any pressure on him and he is very comfortable with it all.

I show here also pics of putting the halter going on very gently but NOT being done up at this stage. At no stage do I apply any pressure at all - if he walks away I simply drop the rope/halter and allow him to go and wait till he comes back. 
He is LOVING the attention. Dear wee chap!:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine

You be careful with that arm young lady! He looks awesome! How old is he now? Love the kisses and the rolling! Looks like he loves you loads!


----------



## CessBee

Looking awesome, he has a high, tight double whorl just like Piper, apparently that means one of two things, it'll be a good horse, or the horse will have a bit of a split personality haha. So far Piper is showing a bit of both


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr's 'You're no the boss of me' look :shock:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Such a cutie!!


----------



## NdAppy

BlooBabe said:


> ... Are his eyes brown or did he pick up the green or blue gene? ...


Since I don't remember seeing this answered... Horse's eye colors are not like people. The blues and greens are caused by other genes. Greens are champagne and blues are splash or double dilutes. 

He sure is a cute little ******!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

What a handsome little boy! So excited to see him grow up!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

his face! gah he is adorable!


----------



## Merlot

His Lordship demonstrates 'Airs Above Ground', a new move he's just learned.
His Mother is NOT impressed.:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine

Wahoo! Who thinks he is a wild stallion?!


----------



## Merlot

And who thinks he is a big Eijit?:shock:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha, that is too funny! I think we know where he gets his expressive face from!


----------



## BellaMFT

He is so funny. I miss the days when my filly was playful. Now she is just lazy!! She is no hurry to get any where. Congrats again he is just beautiful.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

This is absolutely the cutest foal... Oh my gosh. LOVE the rearing, lol so so so cute, but i think mamma over there needs to ship him to his dad for a while. hahaha she looks exhausted


----------



## Merlot

30 minutes in the life of Lord LubbaDuck....:shock:


----------



## ParaIndy

I love the picture of him racing the dog!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I took this week off work to study for finals and this is seriously the best study break ever! He is so adorable. I'm breeding my mare in the spring and honestly, I think the next year and a halfish is going to be paaaaiiiiinfully slow, so right now, I'll just have to live vicariously through everyone else's foaling threads! Don't stop posting pictures!


----------



## Pattilou

Not only a gorgeous foal, but you get great actions shots !


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww he's so precious!! :smile:


----------



## Merlot

*Lambjacked again*

I know this is off topic but the weirdest thing just happened - was out playing with His Lordship when I heard a young lamb. On investigation I discovered Islamb with this TOTALLY unexpected bundle of joy - we have no ram, Gawd knows how he got here...Immaculate Conception?!!!!:shock:


----------



## Lwhisperer

Awwww! Like you didn't have enough cuteness already!


----------



## BBBCrone

:think:

.... odd.


----------



## Annanoel

OH MY, another cutie. Must shield my eyes! Lol. Loving the picture updates.


----------



## BellaMFT

Aww oh my goodness he is adorable. How much cuteness does one person need? Just kinding. Congrats on your second bundle of joy!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ha! Wow two cuties now! Listen, I feel sorry for you since you've got so much on your plate. Why don't you just ship one of them up to Canada? I have no problem taking one of those babies off your hands. :razz:


----------



## EliRose

OH MY that lamb is so utterly cute! Everything you touch turns to cute!


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh lord we will have to call you Queen Midas...only instead of gold, every thing you touch turns to OMG SQUEE!!!!  Congrats on the Jesus lamb  And loving his Lordship every day!


----------



## anniegirl

Wow!!!!! I cant believe that!!!! How cute is that??? You must need to wear shades daily to sheild yourself from the glare of cuteness around you!!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

do you have a name yet ? I am jealous of you !!! i want!!!!


----------



## Reno Bay

horsecrazygirl said:


> do you have a name yet ? I am jealous of you !!! i want!!!!


She should just call him 'Lamb of God' lol XD


----------



## Merlot

Islamb's son is called Gollamb.
;-)


----------



## EliRose

That is too cute! I love that name


----------



## Merlot

I promise, no more Lambjacking, but I just want to introduce 'His Lordsheep Gollamb Dingle' properly... (+ a couple of his Lordship):shock:


----------



## EquineBovine

Wow his lambsheeps poor mammy! Huge boobies! Very cute bubs though


----------



## Saranda

Squeee! Cuteness overload!!! I want those two fluffballs to cuddle me to sleep every night from now on!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

OMG!! Wow! How awesome is that! Congratulations once again


----------



## EliRose

Adorable And his Lordship looks huge!


----------



## dieselcowgirl

Soo adorable! Congrats on your new bundle of joy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

*The Paddock Schmooze trains a New Human*

Lord LubbaDuck (also known as Zephyr moo or The Paddock Schmooze) gave up some of his valuable time to train a Human (my friend Jenny) today...

1. Jenny approaches His Lordship in the correct manner afforded royalty - gently, calmly and with a friendly (but not overbearing) scratch on offer.
2. His Mother gives her approval.
3. They discuss what they would like to achieve, Human training is going well.
4. In just 10 seconds His Lordship has trained Jenny to massage him in the right spots.
5. All over.
6. Now he asks her to stand while he (thoughtfully) chews her jacket. 
7. His Lordship has now trained jenny to stand still while he leans on her
8. Now he gets Jenny to walk around him while he hums a tune. (Wild Horses I believe)
9. His Lordship feels Jenny has learned a lot for a person so he ends the session before she gets bored, with...
10. A Royal kiss.

It should be noted here that at this stage His Lordship lay down in the long grass and went to sleep.:shock:


----------



## Pattilou

I think you have a winner there ......


----------



## Roperchick

what a ham! congrats on the birth of his lordship. what a beautiful baby!


----------



## BlooBabe

NdAppy said:


> Since I don't remember seeing this answered... Horse's eye colors are not like people. The blues and greens are caused by other genes. Greens are champagne and blues are splash or double dilutes.



I know they're not like people's genes but I've seen many different colored horses with different colored eyes. A recessive gene can show up anywhere and because I don't know his genetic make up I asked.

Gollamb is adorable. Cute name as well. His lordship seems to be training all of you very well if he's even got the dog playing with him. Merlot looks to be one proud mama too.


----------



## Merlot

Sorry Bloobabe I realise i never answered your query there. No his eyes are going dark - he had the blue foal colour but now they're the usual dark brown.
And yes his Lordship is training EVERYONE even visitors, but he is a terrific teacher as he always rewards good behaviour with a lipschmacking kiss ;-)


----------



## MsBHavin

how cute!!


----------



## WalnutPixie

Oh my goodness! His ears are just too much!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

your commentary had me laughing! he is too cute!


----------



## Merlot

*Today's cuteness fix*

I just can't help myself....

Lord LubbaDuck snores! He really does - he snored away blissfully while I groomed his mother. He's the most laid back foal I have EVER encountered.

Then a few freinds dropped round to see him and he did a 'meet and greet' and kissed everyone before showing off by powering around the paddock at warp speed with his mother in tow. He showed his slaloming skills through the trees and finally ended by galloping back to us before slamming on his brakes in real quarter horse style right in front of us. His poor Mother was puffing like a steam train. Sorry I did not have my camera with me.

In the mean time, Gollamb enjoys hanging out with his Mother Islamb. :shock:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

what happened to no lambjacking the thread? lol don't let his lordship find out! I don't think he will be very happy. he looks so happy sleeping in the hay.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Oh, PLEASE keep lambjacking! He's just so fluffy and cute! Lubbaduck has to learn how to share at some point. Lol!


----------



## Merlot

*Training Session #3*

Today it was HOT, so Lord LubbaDuck focused on getting the human (Jenny) under control from the Get Go.
He starts by bracing his legs…

Then he concentrates on teaching jenny to massage his neck…


He has taught her well…


By moving around Jenny he finds she is under better control...


Of course people get distracted and pretty soon she is chatting to his mother...


He feels he must tell his mother to go away because she is embarrassing him...


Now he tries to teach Jenny to stand still while he leans on her. She is resistant and is about to walk off and leave him!!!
Suddenly his pupil has gone without his permission. He’s not sure what to do about it, his mother is no help at all and neither is his Grandma who leaves with his pupil. He is left with only his Mother for company and she is very boring and to make things worse...
she has that 'I TOLD you SO' look about her.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

You take such lovely photos! He is already getting so big! I can't get over how stunning he is. Just gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I love your commentary accompanying the photos! I laugh every time!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks BrieannaK,
yes he has grown like a mushroom! He's huge! he will be three weeks old tomorrow and I can hardly believe how fast the time has gone. Whenever I go into the paddock I get the feeling his mother heaves a huge sigh of relief as she marches him up to me and hands him over LOL He is a handful which is why I've got a friend helping me with his early training while my arm mends.
Having said that he is totally adorable with a fabulous nature just like his Mother


----------



## Merlot

LOL Glynnis, I'm convinced that he thinks he is training us. he's a very smart little guy and he just makes me laugh with his expressions - again, just like his Mother


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i love reading about this guy he is so cute and funny! how is gollamb? oh and your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Horsecrazy, 
Poor Gollamb was castrated this morning. But apart from that he is a very chubby happy little lamb who is adored by all his Aunts and pushed around by his obnoxious Uncles (Bedlamb and LamboGini)...:shock:


----------



## NdAppy

They are both just too stinking cute!


----------



## Merlot

*His Lordship is 3 weeks old today!*

The Paddock Schmooze is 3 weeks old today, (I have a heap of photos so will do this in several lots sorry to be a bragging grandma but you don't have to look at them if you get bored ;-))

And 

1. He decides to give Jenny some of his valuable time in order to get Jenny used to handling ropes around him.


2.*I just need to make a note here as his grandmother that at no time does Jenny put ANY pressure on him. She is teaching him to soften away from pressure but is very very gentle in order not to set up any resistance on his part…



3. He is also rewarded every time he ‘gives’ with a good rub which he LOVES.




4. His Lordship’s Mother is on hand at all times for encouragement which, although embarrassing for him, is at the same time strangely reassuring. 





5. His Lordship begins today’s lesson by deciding to start with a ‘sing-along’. He starts by humming and encourages Jenny to do likewise.




6. “No no” he says, “look, open your mouth and let rip – like this…”




7. He gets a bit carried away and pretty soon the opening refrain from ‘Wild Horses’ is heard loud and clear but Jenny can’t sing in tune!




8....His Lordship sings louder and louder to drown her out....
"Wild horses, couldn't drag me away 
Wild wild horses couldn't drag me away..."


----------



## Merlot

*Lesson continues...*

*Having blown the cobwebs out with the Singalong he now gets down to the business of training Jenny.


* He starts by checking her pockets for contraband.It's amazing what people will try to bring into the paddock!



*Finding none is a bit disappointing so he walks around her to make sure.




*There really is none so he decides to instruct Jenny on the correct method to hold his hooves front…


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr continues to train his Human*

He then gets her to hold his back hooves, one at a time.


This is important for those Royal occasions when he might get tired. 


Jenny is doing so well he decides to take her for a walk, 
mostly to get away from his embarrassing Mother who is still humming away happily (She’s very musical)…



After 10 minutes of hard work it’s time for a royal nap. 


Jenny and his Grandmother tip toe away and his Lordship snores away blissfully at his Mother’s feet…


----------



## CLaPorte432

What a ham! I just love him! Ship him over here to Michigan please? 

How tall in Jenny? Errr...short, i mean? Because he looks HUGE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

CLaPorte, Jenny is quite short around 5ft 2 I think ;-) I should do the next training session then he will look like a dinky little foal again ;-) and NOOOO he is not going anywhere, his mother (and his grandmother - me) will simply not allow it - can you imagine the trouble he would get in to!


----------



## CLaPorte432

LoL, too funny! I am also 5'2" so i can just imagine how large he'd look next to me.

He is such a sweet sweet boy, i can totally tell. Smart and sane.  He'd be no trouble at all here, and he'll see snow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie

Awww! You can see his widdle premolars coming in! 

I don't think we'll be getting bored with these pictures any time soon, Merlot. I haven't had time to comment much but I regularly check back here for a dose of Lord Lubbaduck's staggering cuteness.


----------



## NdAppy

He is just too fricking adorable.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Oh my goodness!! LOVE the photos!! Keep 'em coming! :-D


----------



## horsecrazygirl

awww! i want to steal him! he is adorable!


----------



## Merlot

*Boys will be Boys*

Today the Paddock Schmooze did some 'sampling'.
First he sampled some dirt.
Then he sampled himself.
Finally and because boys will be boys, he decided to find out what was under his Mother's skirt....:shock:


----------



## BBBCrone

****! Okay I don't often post in people's photo thread because I like to just look and not mess up the photo groove that's going on. But this baby and your commentaries constantly make me spit my coffee LOL

Great job!


----------



## BellaMFT

He is such a character.:rofl:


----------



## Annanoel

He's growing so fast! I love this thread Merlot, keep them coming! I'm missing the lambjacking though.


----------



## nuisance

I saw his picture on facebook one day this week!. I think it was for Cowboy Magic. Stunning baby


----------



## Merlot

nuisance said:


> I saw his picture on facebook one day this week!. I think it was for Cowboy Magic. Stunning baby


It was Heart of the horse 

Talking about Lambjacking Annanoel, can't have you going without your little woolly Cuteness fix ;-) ...Gollamb is getting cuter by the day...and fatter!!!:shock:


----------



## MsBHavin

I'm sure you've mentioned somewhere, but who is daddy?


----------



## Annanoel

Just made my day, I'm always waiting for an update! Thank you Merlot. You have some sweet babies, I'm jealous!


----------



## cowgirl928

subbing!


----------



## EquineBovine

GAH! YOU'RE KILLING ME WITH CUTENESS!! >_<
Firstly, the lambkins ears are ADORABLE!
Secondly, Lordship is just killer! <3 HUGE and beautiful! 
Hows your arm?


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## Merlot

MsBHavin said:


> I'm sure you've mentioned somewhere, but who is daddy?


First photo: Zephyr's Daddy - he's an angloarab /NZ Stationbred, we know this as Merlot was upfront about it after we pointed out that Immaculate conception wasn't that common around here.

However, most embarrassingly we have no idea who is Gollamb's Daddy as his Mother, Islamb, ducked next door one day 7 months ago and got pollinated by a local yob who probably looked something like this guy in the second photo (Actually this guy is Bedlamb and he is innocent of all charges laid against him)


----------



## Lwhisperer

"innocent of all charges laid against him..." 
ROFL!!!!!!!!!! I have tears in my eyes! THAT was fantastic!


----------



## Merlot

*One fine Morning...today actually...*

His Lordship woke up...









But his Mother wanted to lie in...








'Get up! Get up!' Shouted His Lordship in a MOST unLordly manner...








'It' Num Time' he said.








'Oh Gawd' groaned Merlot, heaving herself up off the couch and stubbing out her cigarette. (Don't ask)








"Here, I'll give you a hand" said his Lordship helpfully.








Merlot stretched and shuffled off to find her cell phone. "I must text Bedlamb" she muttered.







"Hey, hey Uncle Bedlamb, there's a text on the Sheepphone for you...I think it's from that red haired Fatty Boombah next door".








Bedlamb sprang into action it's not every day a sheep gets a text from a horse.








:shock:

No really, it's not.


----------



## MsBHavin

Sorry. I skimmed to the baby pics lol. I was sure you'd mentioned it. I figured i'd ask though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

OMG! I am quietly sitting in my cubicle at work with tears rolling down my face I am trying so hard to stifle my laughter. There isn't much noise here, so an outburst of my raucous cackling might seem a little suspicious. I love the storylines you come up with!


----------



## EquineBovine

OMG STOP IT!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA I'm melting! >_< So awesome! BUT - HOW IS YOUR ARM? I'm a fully registered nurse now so it's my duty to know! 
Also, would Merlot like help in giving up smoking?


----------



## Merlot

Oh CONGRATULATIONS EQQY, I knew you'd do it...arm healing well, can't straighten it yet but can actually bend enough to touch my face with thumb so that is exciting LOL 
My poor broken foot is more of a problem - very slow to come right but apparently that's normal for the extent of the fractures.

I'm on to Merlot's smoking habit, they are banned from the paddock - actually they are banned from the entire property LOL

The Paddock Schmooze impressed yet another visitor this morning by remaining on his best most schmoozy behaviour. He bestowed a Royal Kiss and tried out the new person for his 'Leaning Post' abilities. 
Yet another person would like to somehow smuggle him away.
He also whinnied out to me this morning as he galloped up at warp nine (His favourite speed) - first time he's actually whinnied to me - SOOOO cute!


----------



## MsBHavin

Finally got home so i could see daddies picture. HOLY WOW!!

Your poor foot! Get better!


----------



## Merlot

"You again" mumbled His Lordship as I hobbled into the paddock for a Lordly cuddle.








I sat down in the grass and waited for his Lordship to do something interesting that I could photograph. He wandered over. "Good Stuff" he said before lowering himself to the ground beside me and laying his head onto my lap.














Within 2 seconds he was fast asleep and snoring. My leg began to get numb.








I had to get up but he carried on snoring away happily.








All of a sudden he realised I was gone!








"Oi hang on a minute," he said, "You can't just wander off like that?!"








"I'm LORD of the Paddock" he squeeled at my departing back, before looking for his Mother who allowed him a comforting drink as she continued to talk to Islamb about the demands of Motherhood.


----------



## Druydess

LOL Merlot!! Too funny..

Love your little man!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I am laughing so hard my brother is looking at me like i am insane( i might be a little). I love your pictures and the stories that you come up with! Just a question how long do you normally spend with his lordship when he is getting his training lessons?


----------



## Merlot

Hi Horsecrazy,
each session I have with him is no more than about 10 minutes - I always make sure I walk away from him before he walks from me that way he often follows me wanting more and then when I go out again he is delighted to see me.  Having said that I do go out to be with him at least 4 - 5 times a day, so often but short is the key ;-)


----------



## Saranda

This is the sweetest thread I've seen here - the pictures are so cute I can't stop "Awww"ing over them, and his Lordship is certainly one lucky colt - to have an owner like you.  I love seeing young animals who act as if they had never experienced anything negative from a human being - because they really haven't. There's a special glow about them.


----------



## egrogan

Merlot said:


> I had to get up but he carried on snoring away happily.
> View attachment 121782


Wow- can't imagine anything cuter than that little open mouth. Talk about a baby that has known nothing but love and trust in his life


----------



## Annanoel

I've said this so many times I can't get enough!  He's so darn adorable I can't get over it. You're lucky to have such great horses and a little one at that. Some are just nasty. I'm lucky enough to have some sweet babies too, I'll have to start a thread. Doubt it will be as amusing though. LOVE IT.


----------



## Merlot

Annanoel said:


> I've said this so many times I can't get enough!  He's so darn adorable I can't get over it. You're lucky to have such great horses and a little one at that. Some are just nasty. I'm lucky enough to have some sweet babies too, I'll have to start a thread. Doubt it will be as amusing though. LOVE IT.


To tell you the truth, I've never met a 'nasty' horse yet. Have rescued horses who have attacked people and have been labelled 'dangerous' , who, with the right feed (Mineral balance is vital as things like magnesium deficiency can really muck up a horses nervous system - which in term can cause symptoms such as aggression and nervousness) and treated with love and respect AND time, every horse I've ever had the pleasure of being around has quickly shown their true gentle amazing side 

I have, however met an awful lot extremely nasty people and there's been nothing I can do about them ;-)


----------



## horsecrazygirl

so he gets almost in total an hour every day in training. his lordship must be busy. another question what things do you teach him? im curious to know because if you have 10 minute training session what would you learn during that time.sorry if i am bombarding you with questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

horsecrazygirl said:


> so he gets almost in total an hour every day in training. his lordship must be busy. another question what things do you teach him? im curious to know because if you have 10 minute training session what would you learn during that time.sorry if i am bombarding you with questions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't be sorry am very happy to answer questions...and NO he doesn't get an hour training - he only gets one session of actual 'training' as such - the rest of the time is just me going out and scratching him and playing with him or simply just BEING with him. It's very important (I think) that we spend time simply being with the horse with no expectations - I do this with all my horses every day.
1 training session a day is enough! Sorry I didn't word that very well!:shock:
Regarding what he learns - the first sessions were teaching him very gently to move away from GENTLE pressure - horses tend to lean towards pressure, teaching them to come off it is one of the cornerstones of their training.
Today we were teaching him to walk beside us - we do this with the rope gently around his neck so that IF he does pull we can release it immediately - so far he hasn't pulled at all. By waving our hand over his rump we can increase the 'pressure' of the wave until he walks forward and then we walk with him.




















We also walk him beside his mother.

Next we worked on picking up each of his feet - you'll notice that once again he is not tied up or restrained in any way. We only pick the foot up for a second and then release.







Zephyr is more interested in Jenny's bum at the moment. (Typical male)







Then his back leg - this is easier for him to pick than his front leg.









The final lesson today involved teaching him to drop his nose into the halter - we still don't do it up at all, he has to be completely comfortable with each exercise before we take it to the next level.







Once he drops his nose in, we hold the halter there gently scratching him for a few seconds before removing it and that is that for today 








By the way I am no expert, what I am doing is simply based on what I have learned not to do through experiencing horses handled badly. Much of what we are doing you could call experimental but it is all done very very gently and he is rewarded with big scratches and cuddles for every little bit of effort. It takes a lot of time, but I prefer to take the time rather than rush and frighten him in any way. I am very lucky to have this time to spend with him.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Saw your little man on Heart of a Horse this morning... Made me smile extra big!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

okay i understand now. Thanks for answering my questions! If i were you i don't know how i would be able to leave him in the first place he is so darn cute!


----------



## EquineBovine

Heheh happy little dude! <3 Love what you're doing with him too! He is just getting more and more cute the older he gets! Is he heading to 4 weeks old now? My memory sucks!


----------



## Merlot

He'll be 4 weeks this Tuesday - I can't believe how fast its gone by!
We just did another session with him - he has got the hang of being led around so well, he takes me for a walk faster than I can walk LOL

I tried to groom his Mother and ignore him before his session so he would be ready for it with bright eyes and bushy tail, but ignoring him is impossible, he doesn't allow it. 
He picks up brushes, he sucks my shirt, he taps me with an experimental hoof, he tries to see if he can climb on top of me, he demands kisses by shoving his nose in my face....you get the picture. 
I guess soon we'll be looking at teaching him about personal space LOL

The thing is, I believe a horse, and in particular a foal, is never NAUGHTY, if he's not doing what you want him to it's simply that he doesn't understand and that is what all our teaching philosophy is about. 

Besides which he's just so darn funny and inquisitive.
Oops I went into lecture mode again...sorry about that.:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine

Hahah that is brilliant! Pan gets grumpy with her mum when she is ignored. No where near as friendly as your boy! But still love her  and well done on the the leading!


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr and his mother are very musical. They’re a bit like the VonTrap family only there are only two of them and they are horses, and they frolic around on a flat bit of land ironically named Mount Not. So…they’re not actuallylike the Von Trap family at all however that does not stop them from singing whenever the mood takes them… Today it was a Blues song…
So without further ado may I introduce Zephyr Clapton and his mother....










“Oooooooh Yeeeah well, before you accuse me….” 








“Take a look at yourself”…. 










“You say I’ve been eating your nums out from under your nose”……. 







Well you’ve been eating grass with that Auzie Git in the next door paddock”….









“Hmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmmm” 











“yeah, thank you very much, you're beautiful”


----------



## EquineBovine

I think my heart just exploded!  PERFECT! He is just wonderful!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

oh gosh Merlot! you need to have them hold concerts!


----------



## Saranda

Merlot, it's so cool to read about his Lordships sessions - glad to see someone who does it with that much patience, feel and loving attitude. Just the attitude I'd use if I ever get to raise a foal.


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Saranda, Good for you 
I know some people will think I am stupid to take so much time over it and probably think I am spoiling him but I know he is secure and enjoying every contact he has with me and to me that is vital!
OOPS just stopped myself going off into lecture mode again!!! Shut up Cath shut up... ;-)


----------



## BBBCrone

These are the most important days of his young life. What you do now sets the tone for how he views things with humans in his life. As long as he's remaining respectful, which sure looks like he is to me, you are doing him a great service! *coughs* And yourself, because it's just fun and he's too adorable


----------



## rbarlo32

Prince used to sing and pull faces as well.
Singing prince

















You has to most fantastic foal there and unbelievably he to be getting lovelier and lovelier and you are doing the most fantastic job in raising him wish more people were like you.


----------



## Merlot

AWWWW RBARLO now THAT is a cute foal. Relieved to see another wee man who can't seem to keep his wedding tackle away ;-)
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## EquineBovine

I know a lot of boys who like to let it hang during work. Used to ride a gelding who just would NOT put it away when he was out riding. Didn't matter if we were trotting, cantering, going through bush...must be a bloke thing hehe


----------



## EquineBovine

:shock:And I mean boy horses:shock:
Love the photos! Wish I could keep up!


----------



## rbarlo32

He is alot better now he is a yearling gelding. So I am sure his Lordship will start to 'behave'.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr goes all Existential*

“Today I am 1 monz old, and you might zink it vould be marked wiz a cake, but eet iz not”










“Why am speaking wiz a ridiculoz accent I hear you ask?”










“Because all existentialists are French and I am no exception (and yez, zat iz my muzzer in ze background looking exceptionally stupeed)”











“On zis day, ze day of my birth exactly 1 monz ago, I could not touch my toes” 











“I did not know where zay were”










“And yet, zey were here all along, waiting for me to discover zem”. 











“Some might look at me and zay you are a very handsome horze”.











“I can not disagree” 











“I too, see a very handsome horze”











“Pffffft” 









to be continued...


----------



## Rachel1786

:lol: I love him!


----------



## egrogan

I'm on the phone so can't post the existential cat, but now you must give Zepyhr his own video-I bet he would overtake le chat on youtube in no time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dieselcowgirl

He is growing into a stunning lil man...you have done such a wonderful job so far. Love all the pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm

OMG He is so stinking cute!! Jealous!! You take amazing pictures!! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Annanoel

LOVED the concert pictures, always makes my day. What a handsome man and a proud mom! The narrations are hilarious.


----------



## atthe4th

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## tempest

Wow, what color is he currently and what color is he going to become? He's so cute!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Awwwwwww!


----------



## MsBHavin

absolutely awesome to see someone training their foals, taking time to do it right and not force them!!


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm

Anxiously awaiting more pics!!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks everyone, and Tempest, he is a buckskin. I am expecting that he will be a golden buckskin like his dad. 

In the mean time Zephyr fluctuates between being an idiot...








and being a Gentleman, complete with gifts he brings for me....








Cheers:shock:


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Awwww, I just LOVE this little man!! If he were mine, I would get absolutely nothing done as I'd be out fawning over him all day, every day. LOL

I already wait anxiously for your daily updates as it is ha ha. Best thread ever :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Cutest guy ever! Love his "gift."


----------



## EquineBovine

This has got to be the most awesome thread in the history of awesome threads haha LOVE HIM!


----------



## Merlot

Awww thanks Eqqy, how's your little girl doing? Have you added her to the foals of 2012 yet? You really should do this before the world ends ;-)


----------



## Roperchick

Dear sweet baby jeezus I LOVE your boy! Overload of cuteness


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I love the last picture he looks exactly what you said a gentlemen! I agree best thread ever. there should be best thread of the year ward and give it to you!


----------



## anniegirl

He is sooooooo very handome!!! Growing so quickly...amazing pics..... his tone is absolutely unbelievable!!


----------



## Merlot

*Existential Zephyr Returns*

I am but a little Horze living in a great big forest wiz my Muzzerrrr…








I ave to make sure my Muzzer does exactly as she iz told… 








Zis I achieve through a top secret process of hypnosis known only to me…
















Zometimez my Muzzer try to escape my powerz…. 









Zis I cannot allow and so I tell er so….









But she will not listen so....









I must be tough.










I must show er just oooh is ze boss ere.









To be continued....


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr's Existential Playtime...*

Zumtimes my Muzzer and I, we run togezzer








My Muzzer uses gas propulsion to get going yet still








she iz not az fast az me, er son.








Noone could run this fast, it iz just not possible...








Not even ze Houze God himself.
















One day zey will not talk about ‘The Speed of Light’








Zey will talk only in terms of ‘The Speed of Zephyr’
















Stopping iz a little problem – one which we are ironing out.


----------



## ParaIndy

Adorable!!!!


----------



## EquineBovine

:lol::clap::clap::clap::rofl: 
You merlot, are my hero. I am sooo jealous of you though. Freya is such a sook she doesn't run around unless her dinner is late, panecea doesn't play silly ******s or pull faces, and no way in hell is she FRENCH! :rofl: I have to get my fix from you seeing as I only see them a few times a week :shock:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

lol the speed of zeypher.cute!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Merlot what a gorgeous boy! What color is he? Do you know what color he will become?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's getting cuter and cuter!!


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm

Love Love Love him! So cute!!


----------



## New_image

Love it!


----------



## Merlot

Oldhorselady said:


> Merlot what a gorgeous boy! What color is he? Do you know what color he will become?


Hi there,
Zephyr is a buckskin. He should be about the same colour as his Dad (pictured).








Thanks everyone for the lovely comments, he is adorable, I just LOVE him!


----------



## Merlot

*Lambjack*

What would this thread be without a good LAMBJACKING?
Gollamb has grown enormously.








Thought you might enjoy also Lambo demanding attention from my husband.








Telling him secrets...








And Brent with his bodyguards... (Lambo & Bedlamb)






:shock:


----------



## Bobthebuilder

This thread is just awesome. 
Cute mommas, feisty babies and now affectionate sheep? 
What more could you want 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

awwww thanks Bob the Builder  Glad you enjoyed it, I enjoy putting it together


----------



## Lwhisperer

Those sheep are so sweet! They make me want one.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

suddenly wishing i had a lamb....


----------



## WesternRider88

He is so cute! I can't get over him.


----------



## Merlot

WesternRider88 said:


> He is so cute! I can't get over him.


 Who is that then...Lambo, Bedlamb, Zephyr or my husband? :shock: LOL


----------



## WesternRider88

LOL I meant Zephyr. But the lamb is soooo cute.


----------



## Merlot

*Being a Parent....*

Mum, Mum, what is this?
It's my neck Son.








Yes but why?
It just is.








What about up here, what is this?
It is you being a pain in the neck.
























Mum, Mum, what does your neck do?








Have I got one?








What if we had two necks?








Mum, Mum, why haven't I got two necks?








Mum, why does your neck start here?








....


----------



## Merlot

*Annoying baby horse continued...*

Why can't you have another neck?








I want two necks.








Ears should go here.








Why don't ears go here?








You should have a whole row of them up here.








Mum, why don't sheep shrink when it rains?








Mum, will I be a sheep when I grow up?








Mum, why does the sky leak?








Mum why have we got legs instead of wheels?I want wheels.








Mum, Mum...
Oh for GAWDZ sake, PERSIL.....TAKE HIM!


----------



## Merlot

*Uncle Persil's right of reply....*

I don't THINK so Merlot, it wasn't me who went off and got herself PREGNANT MERLOT.


----------



## WesternRider88

You are so funny!
He is just too cute, I love his facial expressions!


----------



## EliRose

I'm dying! Hahaha!D


----------



## Druydess

Very cute Merlot!! You've captured the young child syndrome..lol


----------



## egrogan

Is uncle home!? Love him too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Bahahahahhaa...thats awesome!!!! Im so jealous of the weather there...its soooo cold in Ontario....


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

lol!!!! omg thats hysterical.


----------



## Merlot

Yep Uncle Persil is back home alternating between being in the paddock next door with the sheep and helpfully helping to mow our front lawn. Merlot is still treating him like a big paedophile so I can't put them in together yet although he is dying to play with his young nephew. I suspect it won't be long though before she will gratefully hand Zephyr over. ;-)


----------



## egrogan

That's right, I think you said that a few pages back and I got lost in all the cuteness and forgot. Anyway, glad you have all your lovelies at home!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

omg Merlot you are way to funny!!


----------



## Merlot

Allo allo, tis I the existential Zephyrrr just woken up from a long satisfying sleep.








Ze first thing ah do before ah do anyzing else is to check my busy schedule.








Eh errrrm Mum, do not let on what I am asking you








But what am I doing today?








Basket weaving?








Basket weaving…OK Ah can do zis.






















No really ah can…








Ah zeem to ave run out of stalks


----------



## cakemom

You are killing me over here!! I'm so glad it's day over there and you posted for my insomniac self!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

I am so jealous! I just love his fuzzy ears!


----------



## Merlot

*basket weaving continued...*

It is just a small matter of zeperating zem










And Voila!











Un small step for Existential Zephyrrr, one giant basket for…











Ang on a minute…










Quelle horror - 
Ooo ate my basket?










No really, it waz just ere. What do you mean ah ave a dirty bottom, ave you looked at yours lately?


----------



## smguidotti

When I imagine Zephyr as a human being with a french accent I imagine him as Sacha Baron Cohen playing Monsieur Thénardier from Les Miserables lol


----------



## EquineBovine

He really is a stunning little lad! <3 You struck gold there! Loving the pics!


----------



## Snizard93

Subbing!!


----------



## Merlot

Just have to do a proud Mum brag here.

I wormed his Lordship for the first time today. I wasn't sure how he'd react but I have been gently popping my little finger into the corner of his mouth every now and then. 
Taking full of advantage of the fact that Zephyr is the Paddock Shark - in other words everything gets an experimental nibble, I showed him the worming tube first and he practically took it out of my hand and wormed himself!

Honestly that boy is just SOOOO advanced for his age ;-)

Now, must get hold of a few top notch school prospectuses.


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> Just have to do a proud Mum brag here.
> 
> I wormed his Lordship for the first time today. I wasn't sure how he'd react but I have been gently popping my little finger into the corner of his mouth every now and then.
> Taking full of advantage of the fact that Zephyr is the Paddock Shark - in other words everything gets an experimental nibble, I showed him the worming tube first and he practically took it out of my hand and wormed himself!
> 
> Honestly that boy is just SOOOO advanced for his age ;-)
> 
> Now, must get hold of a few top notch school prospectuses.


It's so rewarding when they are so wonderful, isn't it?? I know how you feel-- have 2 that have just been a joy to work with.
Yours is just too cute. Can't wait to see him grow up.. best of luck with him!!


----------



## TheLauren

I have loved this thread! Thank you so much for sharing such a cute and amazing journey.


----------



## anniegirl

LOVE the basket weaving!!!!! This is the BEST thread!! MY 10 yr old and I have to read the latest Zephyr story every night!!!


----------



## EquineBovine

Better keep it pg merlot


----------



## Merlot

Whaaaat? PG? Huh??


----------



## Merlot

Do you mean PC?LOL


----------



## EquineBovine

Heck I don't even know what I mean most of the time...lol


----------



## Evansk

Geez, I'm so in love with this little guy. He's just so cute.. And also seeing those Lambs pictures.. really makes me want to get one... :lol:


----------



## Merlot

For all those who love the lambs...just remember....








They grow into Sheeps!(this is Lambo Gini by the way - as a lamb and as he is now - well, before he was shorn this year...)








We love them big or small and we do NOT eat ours ;-)


----------



## Merlot

Oops just lambjacked my thread AGAIN...sorry guys


----------



## Annanoel

OH! That's quite alright Merlot, I'm thinking at some point a family picture is in order if you can arrange such a thing. It might be an overload of cuteness though, lol. Love this thread. <3 Thank you!


----------



## WesternRider88

That's ok. I love seeing pictures of all you cute animals. This thread is awesome!


----------



## Merlot

*The Scary Old Geezer on the other side of the fence...*

Mum Mum, why is Uncle Persil pulling faces at me?










He’s just a harmless crazy old man, ignore him.









































































Yep that horse trying to scare ya, young man.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Merlot you are not helping me. i already want a horse and goats. now i want a sheep too! omg the pictures are just hilarious!


----------



## Merlot

Well, it sure beats TV.








Don’t encourage him Gollamb.
















Mum, Mum, he's doing it again...









Just ignore him Zeph


----------



## cakemom

Percil is hilarious with his expressions. That baby is gorgeous. I love what wonderful condition all of your animals are in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Love your pictures Merlot! Keep them coming!


----------



## MsBHavin

I love the names! I'm cracking up. keep the pictures coming!


----------



## WesternRider88

Those pictures are just too funny!! I love his expressions.
Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

This is officially the best thread of the year!


----------



## Northernstar

Regarding #287 : Edit - "Well it sure 'bleats' TV"


----------



## MsBHavin

:lol:LOL ^


----------



## Merlot

*The Existential Zephyr chooses his Career path...*

Tonight my Mozzerrr was a bit worried about my intended career path, she was a bit embarrassed for me…









You see at first, Ah decided to become a carousel pony – Ah foresaw nozzing wrong with zat…









All day I practiced 'overing above ze ground in various poses…

























Aving mastered le art of la plain ‘over, I moved on to more complicated moves like zis one which is what I call La Leap…












I call zis Le Collection Dressage












And zis is mah canteur pirouette… I became an expert in very short ordeur – such is mah skill.












My Mozzer, she say, zink again…zink very ard about what it iz you would do wiz your life my zon
(Actually, she did not say my ZON as she is not french like me – we cannot all be french)












So I did zink and zen I decided…


----------



## Merlot

*Le career path continued...*

Muzzer, I said, I will be an Expresso Pony. I did not dare look at er face…










You know, like in ze movies….le pony express











Oo else does she know oo can run faster zan a speeding pullet …










Le Pony Expressos must be ready for action – it can appen at any time you know …











And e must be as stealthy as a cabbage – ow many people actually zee a cabbage move?











Ee must also know where e is going at all times…











On second thoughts, ah said, maybe, just maybe, ah might become a stud. 
God alone knows ah am ‘andsome enough already.


----------



## anniegirl

LOVEEEEEEEEE Him!!!!!!I cant wait til our wee one arrives!!! This thread has inspired me!!


----------



## dieselcowgirl

Absolutely love this thread! Definitely thread of the year for 2012 and 2013. Thank you for sharing your beautiful lil guy with us. He is a delight to read about everyday. As for your captions, HILARIOUS! Love seeing the pictures of your sheep too. Now I want some. We are talking about getting some this year now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

He is such a character! I just LOVE it!!! I actually just saw one of his photos on Facebook. I'm a horseaddict's page to be exact! ;-)
Best thread I have yet to follow! Thank you so much!


----------



## MsBHavin

The last picture got me. I love him. I shall steal him to live with my fjord!


----------



## EquineBovine

OMG YES! Listen to him Merlot! A stud is def his perfect career path! <3 hehehe


----------



## MsBHavin

You know, he wishes they were all california maaaaaresss. (you know, sung like california girls)  bring him here! I'll spoil him rotten


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr did it again*

We had just finished a wee training session during which I was able to rasp his feet, lead him in a big circle away from his mother - both ways and groom him all over. When I went to leave him, he kept calling to me and following me. I went back into the paddock and sat down and he lay down once again with his head decorously draped over my legs! Fast asleep snoring AGAIN. My husband was able to come into the paddock and take these photos and Zephyr did not even wake up!!!
Is this normal???!!!
He did wake up when I eventually had to get up - and he got up too and went to his mother for a drink so he isn't in a coma LOL.:shock:


----------



## Druydess

OMG!! What a love!!


----------



## Merlot

Isn't he? He is totally totally adorable, I tell you I just can't get over him ;-) and clearly he just thinks I am a great big pillow.


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> Isn't he? He is totally totally adorable, I tell you I just can't get over him ;-) and clearly he just thinks I am a great big pillow.


He's a pistol!! I just love him!! I would love to meet him-- if only Australia was a bit closer-- though I do have friends there..:wink:


----------



## Merlot

erm, we're in New Zealand LOL it's a wee way from Australia ;-)


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol I think it's perfectly normal. He trusts you completely. Although be careful he doesn't do that when he's bigger!


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> erm, we're in New Zealand LOL it's a wee way from Australia ;-)


OMG-- thought it was Australia.. well- still a bit far from Florida, though I hear it's insanely gorgeous there!! 
Another place I'd love to visit! :wink:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

and there goes my water...all over the keyboard. Made my evening.


----------



## EquineBovine

Druydess said:


> He's a pistol!! I just love him!! I would love to meet him-- if only Australia was a bit closer-- though I do have friends there..:wink:


Ooo don't you go mixing up NZ with Aussy! It's like ppl getting the USA and Canada confussled :shock::lol:


----------



## EquineBovine

Stunning photos btw <3 you're so lucky having them on your doorstep!


----------



## WesternRider88

You are so lucky to have such a cute colt.


----------



## Merlot

*Existential Zephyr gets a 'room mate'.*

Today, zomezing new appen…










Uncle Persil az come to live wiz us.











My Muzzerr and I (of course) watched with trepidation (Except me, I am not untrepid) as he inspected everyzing.











Just between you and me I have to zay zat my Muzzer is ridiculously obsessed wiz my Uncle.











Don’t go near him she said, of course I said I would not do such a zing. He he eh.











At least zat is what I tell err.











And she believe me too.











Zen, because I cannot resist, I ask err – Muzzer, I zaid, is ee my Fazzer? 












Lord knows ee is andzome enough.











No son, she said, he certainly is not, I would never go out with the likes of him, he, she said, is Australian you know.














to be continued....


----------



## Merlot

And she led me away.










Persil, ee is a cheeky orze, ee zen blew err a big lipsmacking kiss. 











Ah ope ah can be just like im when ah grow up. 
Ptup ptup, note to zelf, find out from my Uncle Persil exactly ow to kiss – and should ah use my tongue or no?


----------



## anniegirl

OMG!!!! YAYYYYY Uncle Persil!!! I was wondering when that would happen!!! That was the best!


----------



## cakemom

Ha ha ha!!! No tongue young man!!! Although, the es ze French kiz!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

He is just too dang cute!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

This one is one of the best! yay for uncle persil! i waz ah waiting for zat.


----------



## Merlot

*Existential Zephyr gets a fright...*

Today I beg my Muzzerr, plez let me play wiz Uncle Persil










She said No, so I bit err. Nobody tells Existential Zephyrr No!











And zen I ran away from er to play wiz my Uncle. I do not need my Muzzer, I am a big boy now.











I was so fast my Muzzer was left wondering what le blur in le paddock waz.











To tell you le truth, once I got galloping about, I forgot all about le Uncle Persil











Bezidez I saw a uge cat hiding in la grass.











Get out! I shouted bravely, zis iz Mah Place.











I waz not expecting la cat to chase me back











Luckily, I waz able to swerve and avoid le fierce fat furry paws that came up at me. I could have been killed!















After deciding to change direction I cantered nonchalantly long le fence line to impress la sheeps.









continued in ah minute....


----------



## Merlot

To tell you le truth it does not take much to impress a sheeps, so I skipped along le fence line.



















Zen, I realised, le cat had brought back up cats, suddenly zere were four of zem!











I as to run so fast back to my Muzzer, ah can not be zeen by le naked eye. (Or a clothed one for zat matterrr)











Luckily my Muzzerr’s backside is good for stoppage at igh speed.











Muzzer ah zaid, it was orrible, ah could ave been eaten.


----------



## Willow Winds

Hahaha I love all the pictures of Zephyr! He's stunning!  As are Merlot and Persil!


----------



## MsBHavin

Zoomies! How adorable!!


----------



## Druydess

OMG-- too friggin funny Merlot!! You need to write a children's book!
It'll fund your horse habit..LOL


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh lord he is just stunning x


----------



## Merlot

*Existential Zephyr in the Middle...*

Today, zere waz a problem. 
Ah decide zat if my Muzzerr and my Uncle are going to keep arguing over oo gets to be wiz me, I shall lie down and die right in between zem both. So ah did.










When I checked to zee ow upset zey were… (very craftily, keeping muh eyes closed of course because ah was meant to be dead)











Uncle Persil was examining is toenails – nobody told me ee was gay











And my Muzzer, she waz zo buzy pulling le faces at le Uncle she ad not even noticed I was dead not even when I zat up.











Quite frankly, I was astonished.
Zis is muh astonished look.











Zen ah stopped being astonished – it was getting boring and ah decided ah needed a drink.











Ze problem wiz drinking, iz zat it cannot be undertaken lying down, even by me. One must get up.











As I was drinking it occurr to me just why my Muzzerr ates Le Uncle. 
Ee watches er while she breast feed. 
Of course, she is embarrassed.











Even le sheeps watch.
















to be continued in a minute.....


----------



## Merlot

Zere is no need to be embarrassed I zaid to my Muzzerr. 

But she merely grimaced.










Australian males, she zaid, they get bored very quickly. 
Apparently, according my Muzzerr, zey ave a short attention span and very bad mannerz.












Follow my lead she said; pretend to be asleep.
































Ha! she said, several hours later (at least it felt like several hours)
He has gone now, you can wake up, My Son, we outfoxed him.











Later on during an exhausting photo session, (Ah am a star you zee) 

Le Uncle Persil got my Muzzerr back.
Eee photo-bombed our Muzzerr/zon shoot. 
It was going in Vague Magazine.


----------



## EquineBovine

Bad Aussie uncle! But what a hawtie


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ha poor Uncle Persil! He looks so bewildered over why Merlot doesn't seem to like him anymore!


----------



## Northernstar

I'm convinced that in #326, Uncle Persil is only_ pretending_, so as to slighly make zee moves on his Muzzer in the future .....


----------



## Annanoel

<3 Can't say it enough Merlot thank you! It's always nice to see updates, and constant ones at that. He's getting so big! WOW.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

This thread is like my daily dose of laughs. I love it!


----------



## anniegirl

I cant handle this pressure Merlot!!!!!! this is movie material and I cant even manage to take boobie shots with my bad phone cam in terrible lighting!!!!!!!!!! Annie looks at me like Ive lost my frickin mind!!! I think I have....


----------



## Merlot

*Existential Zephyr is a naughty boy...*

Today, my Muzzerr is still grumpy.










I may ave tricked er wiz a stone.











Muzzerr, MUZZERR! I yelled, Alp Alp! my tongue az turned to stone.











Look, it az, it iz stone…











Between you and me it waz stuck to my teeths…











Once I got rid of le stone I looked for zomezing else to do…











Muzzerr, Muzzerr, I yelled, look ah ave a big fang…













Tusks, Muzzerr?











She az been in a terrible bad mood lately I do not know why.











Muzzerr, Muzzerr, I yell, you’ve got a big fat bottom.









Continue in a momento...


----------



## Merlot

Luckily my Uncle Persil got le blame for zat one.









Zen ah make sure get a chance to run er big fat bottom off...










Zen all of a zudden I am zent off to spend time wiz my imaginary friend. 
Luckily, ee is very nice.











Ah consult my imaginary friend…why is my Muzzerr so grumpy already?
What ave ah done?











Ee gave me a long explanation most of which I forgot - it so boring
So zen we got talking about ow andzome ah am and we talked for hourz on zis zubject…











And finally I ad to find la Milky Bar before I starve to death.











But quelle orror, ah am not allowed a drink until ah apologize for being a bad boy.
Ah ad forgotten all about it but I found out today, zat Muzzerrs – zey ave a very long memory.


----------



## BellaMFT

I love all of his stories. This thread is so much fun.


----------



## WesternRider88

All of your stories are awesome! He is getting bigger so fast.


----------



## anniegirl

Im convinced I will never EVER see such a perfect wonderful creature as is Prince Zephyr...I cant believe how georgous he is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egrogan

Merlot, I walk by this store about once a week and think of you and your little hunk:









It's a cute little specialty art store in Brattleboro, Vermont (USA).


----------



## Merlot

anniegirl said:


> Im convinced I will never EVER see such a perfect wonderful creature as is Prince Zephyr...I cant believe how georgous he is!!!!!!!!!!!


awwww thanks Anniegirl, I feel the same way about him,and he makes me laugh every day


----------



## Merlot

egrogan said:


> Merlot, I walk by this store about once a week and think of you and your little hunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cute little specialty art store in Brattleboro, Vermont (USA).


Hmmm must tell his Lordship about that - perhaps that's another career option for him....;-)


----------



## Merlot

Today, zere waz a brief breakthrough in paddock relations.

My Muzzerr waz too ‘ot to care for me zo she ‘anded me over to my Uncle zo ah pretended I waz dead again.
Naturally, my Uncle waz very concerned.










Maate, he said, are you OK?













Of course ah am not OK I explain, can’t you see, ah am dead.











Maaate, are you sure? Ee said in zat ridiculous Australian accent of ‘is, 
because if that’s the case, someone had better have a yarn to your Mother.











OK I said, I give up, ahm not really dead, but ah iz too ‘ot 












It’s hot alright, he said, and it’s as dry as a frogs left armpit
Of courze, this made me laugh out loud. 

Le Uncle is a very funny horze.












A frogs left armpit, I sniggered, in a worldly zort of knowing way.
I did not admit to not ‘aving come across any direction froggy armpit before.











My Muzzerr, sayz it is az dry az a bag of chaff I zaid.
Ahh said Le Uncle, well we won’t mention anything about frogs to er then he said. Mum’s the word. 
I wazn’t sure zen if ‘e waz talking about My Muzzer’s armpit - which in mah experience iz very hairy.











Tell you what Mate, ‘e said…











Has anyone told you you look like Elvis?









This exciting tale continue in a minute...


----------



## Merlot

Elvis oo? Ah zaid before ah could ‘alp muhself.










It’s this hairstyle you’ve got going, he said.












DON’T touch the ‘air! I yelled but it waz too late.











My Muzzerr spends a lot of time on my ‘air and she waz pizzed. 
Ah ‘ad to get up zen.











And zo zat waz zat, Uncle Persil is banned from babysitting duties.


----------



## SoldOnGaited

ROTLFMAO!!!! That is the best yet Merlot!! I am trying my hardest not to bust out laughing at work lol...Gotta love that little boy and all his expressions. Too funny! 

Love it, love it, love it! :rofl: :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## Annanoel

So cute, does Persil and Ze Lord get along pretty well? It seems like it!  Loving the captions and pictures. I'm tempted to print a few out and put them on my desk, lol!


----------



## FrostedLilly

HAHA too funny! I too am trying not to snort in my cubicle. 

P.S. Is anyone else not getting email notifications for threads you've subscribed to?


----------



## Annanoel

Glynnis said:


> HAHA too funny! I too am trying not to snort in my cubicle.
> 
> P.S. Is anyone else not getting email notifications for threads you've subscribed to?


Me too, lol. As I sit here laughing and show a cube neighbor pictures she's now on the thread looking back. 

I'm not either...I did make sure too that I have email notifications set up. I haven't been getting them the past few days though.


----------



## EquineBovine

Omg this just keeps getting better and better  and his mane is soooo long already!


----------



## WesternRider88

Thanks for posting all these pictures Merlot! I always look forward to seeing his new pictures everyday!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

this is one of the best yet! Aw i was looking forward to more of uncle persil the baby sitter stories! His Lordship is growing fast!


----------



## cakemom

Too hilarious!! Poor Uncle P.....banned again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

GREAT photos! Love how you catch such great expressions! Best thread yet! ;-)


----------



## MsBHavin

I love his adorable little face. cripes he's cute!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Lmfao!! Im dying over here  he is just too cute, and such a little ham


----------



## Lwhisperer

Poor Persil. Zeph looks like he's getting tall! You've probably said before, but I don't recall... How tall are mama and daddy?


----------



## Merlot

Hi Lwhisperer, Mum is around 15.3 and dad 15.1 but he is throwing really tall. Apparently he was starved as a young horse so would have been bigger.
I don't know what height Zephyr will get to but he sure is sprouting! He's not even two months yet.


----------



## Lwhisperer

He looks so leggy! I love it. I'm partial to the tall ones, myself. :smile:


----------



## Druydess

:::::::snort::::::::::

You really should write that book...


----------



## Merlot

Today, Le Uncle Persil and ah got la chatting.
When mah Muzzerr looked over ah very cleverly pretend to ‘ave died but I ad to keep checking to zee if my Muzzerr realised.
She never zeems to notice when ah die.










Uncle Persil told me zat ah should try to keep mah eyez closed.
Ee said she would notice zat I waz dead immediately zen.
So ah cloze mah eyez.











That’s it son, ee zaid, keep them closed.
Ah am not really 'iz zon.











Ah listen to Le Uncle for hourz but zen eventually I ave to open mah eyez again to zee what iz going on.











Zis is le orrible zight zat await me.
My muzzerr az taken er teeths out.











Ah get zuch a fright ah ave to get up and ave a drink.











Zen ah talk to my Muzzer about it. 
Muzzerr I zay, you need to put your teeths back in before you go to zleep.












Zen, stupidly, ah realize later, I continue…












Uncle Persil sayz any stallion oo zeez you wiz no teeths get a terrible fright Muzzerr and would ave to ave counzelling for life.











Alzo ee zayz you ave a big fat arze so le combination of zees zings, well, you know…










Continue in a minute...


----------



## Merlot

When Le Uncle Persil eard what ah said, ee lost iz appetite...








My Muzzerr did not zay very much, but le next thing ah know she iz stomping down le paddock towards Le Uncle.
Zis cannot be a good sign I zay to mahself, ah waz only trying to be ‘elpful.








Le Uncle looked worried.








I try to delay ‘er using the brilliant tactic of ‘ah ave a sore leg right ‘ere’
But it does not work.
I should ‘ave tried being dead again.








Le Uncle Persil is once again banned from baby zitting duties.








And ah am keeping mah big mouth le shut.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So cute, love the captions!


----------



## cakemom

Ha ha!! That boy is gonna get Percil tromped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Awww not again! Poor Uncle persil.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha! I love the captions. You should make a book and publish it! Also, about his height, I read somewhere on here if you measure the length of his cannon bone, it can give you a good idea. Eg. 15" = 15 HH or something along those lines. I'm not sure exactly where to start and end the measurement, but it would be neat to take a guesstimate.


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm sure you've mentioned it somewhere but how old is he now? I love the captions, he is just sooo cute!


----------



## Merlot

He is 1 month and 3 weeks  Sprouting like an onion.


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow, he sure is getting big! :smile:


----------



## ParaIndy

Glynnis said:


> Haha! I love the captions. You should make a book and publish it! Also, about his height, I read somewhere on here if you measure the length of his cannon bone, it can give you a good idea. Eg. 15" = 15 HH or something along those lines. I'm not sure exactly where to start and end the measurement, but it would be neat to take a guesstimate.


You measure from the hairline to the middle of the knee.  And yes, if it is 15 in. it means about 15 hh.


----------



## EquineBovine

Persil is a HUNK! I love the muscle on him! <3
Also, can't wait to come see them all )


----------



## FrostedLilly

ParaIndy said:


> You measure from the hairline to the middle of the knee.  And yes, if it is 15 in. it means about 15 hh.


Excellent! I couldn't remember exactly. Thank you.


----------



## Merlot

Today, my Muzzerr is very grumpy with me (again) for reasonz ah can not understand.








Muzzerr, ah said, you look like a large ‘airy shark. 
OK ah could ‘ave been more polite.












Zen ah pretend to be a Remora fish. 
Zey attach themselves to sharks.









It zeemed like a fun zing to do but Muzzerr waz in no mood to be attached to anyzing.











Ezpecially not me.
Suddenly Ah get afraid she might eat me











Zo ah decided to attach mahself to a fence post.





















It zeem like a good idea at la time











It’s not quite le same az being attached to a large ‘airy shark – and to be honest, ah miz le element of dangeur.










Dangeur to be continued in a momento....


----------



## Merlot

Zo zen ah ‘ave yet anozzer brilliant idea.
Ah become a blues muzician and ah play le ‘armonica.
Ah am very musical you know.





































Rest assured zere can be no better musician anywhere in le paddock.









Zank, you, zank you very much, I zay to my audience, you’re beautiful.










Muzzerr ah zay after le concert, Muzzerr….











Muzzerr, ah know you are not really a large ‘airy shark ah zay.
You don’t ‘ave a dorzal fin.


----------



## WesternRider88

So funny! His mane is getting long too!


----------



## EquineBovine

Nwah poor merlot!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Omg. Merlot's face in that third picture! That's an expression of complete Annoyance if I ever saw one!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

How does his lordship know about remoras? oh wait never mind, uncle persil must have told him


----------



## Druydess

Love it!!!


----------



## cakemom

Can his lordship please come live with me? Red wants to be his uncle and Flicka says she will be a foster momma...she loves Le bebes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

Absolutely adorable! I will never get tired of seeing his updates!


----------



## LikeIke17

I'm so sad I didn't find this thread before. This is hilarious.

Better than the Sunday Comics.


----------



## Merlot

*Rain at last!*

Today, Quelle ‘orror, la sun go on ‘oliday and somebody turn on a big sprinkler system.










At first, ah am not impressed and try to stay under la trees.
Ah do not want to be sprinkled and besides ah ‘ave to listen to mah Muzzerr grumping on a bout Le Uncle. 
On and on she go.











It is getting boring so ah decide to visit Le Uncle ‘oo is under la trees being not boring but mah Muzzerr follow me.











So zen ah make a break for it.











Uncle, I yell, Uncle, ah am coming to live with you.










But my Muzzerr, march me out of zere again.











Zen she drag me over to my ozzer Muzzerr ‘oo is standing around as usual doing nozzing much at all.


















Here, she say, please do something with this young man, he is being a pain in the bum.
Ah cannot believe mah earz, ah am NOT a pain in Le Bum.











But alas, ah am made to spend time with mah ozzer Muzzerr which is annus ‘orribilus (Uncle Persil taught me zat one)
All my Uzzer Muzzer want to do is kizz me and ah am far too old for zat zort of carry on now.


----------



## Druydess

HAHAHAHA!! Merlot-- you are just too much!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

sprinkler? Pain in the bum? my my, his lordship is certainly something. thats for sure.


----------



## Merlot

*Le Existential Zephyr has an exciting day*

Today, ah 'ave an exciting day.










My Muzzerr and Le Uncle and ah, ‘ad a picnic in a new paddock.
There were other ‘orzes ‘aving a picnic on the other zide of le fence, we could ‘ear all zere raucous be’aviour.











Zen Le Uncle made a big mistake.
‘E recognise an old girlfriend through le fence and ‘e call ‘er…












Of course my Muzzerr notice this and she stop eating.
Thiz iz never a good zign, even ah know zat.











Just between you and ah, My Muzzerr waz beginning to be OK about Le Uncle until ‘e started to make le phone callz to ‘iz old girlfriend.











Next zing I know ah am being dragged away from Le Uncle again and my Muzzerr, she iz shouting ‘orrible stuff at la ‘tart’ next door.













I waz zo embarrassed…











Ah sneak back later and talk to ‘er through le trees.
She iz very nice. Ah tell ‘er zat zere iz nothing wrong with being a ‘Big Fatty Boombah or a tart’.











Le Uncle Persil zaid ah probably shouldn’t ‘ave said zat.











Zen along came Muzzerr and Le Uncle Persil zuddenly very busy doing other stuff.










Exciting story continue in a minute...


----------



## Merlot

Later thiz day, My Muzzerr and Le Uncle get a manicure but everyone ignore me zo naturally ah pretend ah am dead.
Zis always getz attention ezpeically from Mah Zecond Muzzerr. She panic about everyzing.
Zen ah actually fell asleep waiting for everyone to notice ah ‘ave died az usual and next zing ah know ah am getting a manicure while ah am asleep pretending to ‘ave died...










Ah am extremely clever and open mah eyez just a little bit to zee what iz going on zo le manicurist still believe ah am dead and ‘e carry on.
It feel zo nice I stay where ah am until ah am rudely made to get up.











My Muzzerr and ah zen go and get a feed.
She iz still pizzed at Le Uncle about la ex-girlfriend next door, ‘oo iz a blonde eggshell Le Uncle zay.











LeUncle try to explain Madame Blonde Eggshell not a patch on my Muzzerr.











But My Muzzerr zay ‘e can get a dog.











Zo ‘e does.


----------



## flytobecat

So is Zephyr Cajun? LOL


----------



## Merlot

He thinks he is french - this is because he has been told that all existentialists are french and he wants to be an existentialist even though he has no idea what that means ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HAHAHA!! So-- it moves up a notch.. 
Good job Uzzer Muzzer!!


----------



## cakemom

I do believe my daughter and I are going to pee our pants again!!! We read his stories together nightly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Uncle Persil has a girlfriend! He has a blonde eggshell girlfriend. well, had.*goes off singing about Persil having a girlfriend.*
Uzzer Mozzer you are doing a fantastic job with his lordship. Question does his lordship know he has fans?


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

This is my new favorite thread! His lordship has the most interesting stories  please keep them coming


----------



## Merlot

Thanks everyone, so glad you enjoy them as much as I enjoy writing them.
Actually he was amazing today - he really did fall asleep and I just put his head on my lap while the farrier trimmed him and he didn't wake up uintil I got up to take a photo of it. Then - EVEN then, he did not get up, just lay there!!! We actually tried to get him to get up but he was too comfortable so I led merlot a wee way away and then of course he got up and we finished his first hoof trim!
The farrier was gobsmacked, said he's never met a more laid back, friendly foal at this age LOL
I was SOOOO proud of him.
Cheers


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> Thanks everyone, so glad you enjoy them as much as I enjoy writing them.
> Actually he was amazing today - he really did fall asleep and I just put his head on my lap while the farrier trimmed him and he didn't wake up uintil I got up to take a photo of it. Then - EVEN then, he did not get up, just lay there!!! We actually tried to get him to get up but he was too comfortable so I led merlot a wee way away and then of course he got up and we finished his first hoof trim!
> The farrier was gobsmacked, said he's never met a more laid back, friendly foal at this age LOL
> I was SOOOO proud of him.
> Cheers


Good for you girl!! This is what good bloodlines and great training does!!

I just love the little nipper!! :wink:


----------



## WesternRider88

Your stories are awesome! This is the best thread. :smile:


----------



## BarrelWannabe

........Dis is unacceptable. 

Where is his lordship? His adoring fans wish to faun over him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

I'm missing my daily dose of laughter. Where has his lordship run off to?


----------



## cakemom

I'm beginning to worry in earnest. Friend, are you ok? You've not injured yourself or become ill have you? 
Yes I miss his lordship, but his utter mudder has me worried more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

Sorry everyone, have been flat out - posts will resume tomorrow - all is well  Thanks for your concern


----------



## Dustbunny

This is honestly the most entertaining thread I have ever read.


----------



## Merlot

*Existential Zephyr die again...*

Today ah zaw a ‘uge pooch in mah paddock zo…









Naturally I found a big stick and chase ‘im off









Zen ah ‘eard mah muzzerr talking to le girlz next door. 










On and on she went...mah zon zis and mah zon zat….









And zen, quelle ‘orour, she make a joke about ME!!!















And she laugh so ‘ard ‘er teethz nearly fall out















Ah so embarrassed ah decide to teach ‘er a lesson zo ah die right zere between ‘er and Le Uncle.









Only problem iz, when she realize ah am dead, she blame Le Uncle az usual and ‘e in big trouble again.









Le very exciting true story continue in la minute....


----------



## Merlot

Zo ah realize…








Ah 'ave to stop being dead.




















Ah ‘ave to get up zo she realize ah am not dead any more








But zum ‘ow it still zeem to be Le Uncle Persil’s fault zat I nearly died zo








Rather zan take Le blame mahzelf; which would be stupid; ah blame ‘im too.









And zen mah Muzzerr drag me over to mah Uzzerr Muzzerr …









And just between you and me, mah Uzzer Muzzerr like to kiz and cuddle far too much.


----------



## WesternRider88

Yay! His lordship is back! I'm loving the stories.


----------



## EliRose

His Lordship! We've missed you so! Never leave us again, 'kay?


----------



## LValentina

holy-moly-mee-oh-myyyy... I loveeee His Lordship, these stories can brighten any bleary day. Although... I was laughing out loud the other day and was asked by a non-horsie friend what I was laughing out and when I read the stories outloud, she wasn't as amused as I deemed she should have been...

sighh.. iz a hard life.


----------



## Merlot

LValentina said:


> when I read the stories outloud, she wasn't as amused as I deemed she should have been...
> sighh.. iz a hard life.


LOL you have to be there ;-)


----------



## Lwhisperer

My hubby is now following Zephyr's stories. He likes them almost as much as I do!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

hooray ! His lordship iz back!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yay for the existential Zephyr! Love these, should be turned into a book! So many giggles...


----------



## cakemom

Ah, he is back!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

*Le Family Portrait Sabateur*

Today, mah muzzerr and Le Uncle getting on zo well some exceptionally stupeed person suggest a nice family portrait.









Of course, family portraits are training ground for saboteurs like myself










Zo once everyone line up it is simply a matter of…









and...









and pretty zoon, ah just can't 'alp mahself...












































Picture session carry on in a minute...


----------



## Merlot

Ah know mah Muzzerr is getting crabby zo ah try to get 'er to 'ave a kiss...






















Ah don't know what got into me but ah could not stop mahself...






















My Muzzerr is getting crabbier by le minute...






















Eventually and rather suddenly, she drag me off and ah get a big telling off.


----------



## New_image

This...

My Muzzerr is getting crabbier by le minute...
View attachment 126615


Is an excellent photo!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Oh my goodness he's getting so big! He's sure to have some good height 
Love this thread by far, thank you for amazing pictures and a great tale!


----------



## BellaMFT

Love the blog. "The Zephyr files" that cracks me up. :rofl: He is such a character.


----------



## WesternRider88

The blog is awesome! I just love looking at all his pictures.


----------



## Oldhorselady

LOVE IT!! Love all the captions, so creative! I will definately follow the blog. Too cute.


----------



## horsegirlalex

WOW. this baby is absolutely stunning  i bet you are one proud mama (well, human mama if you will) he will be just amazing , if he can get more amazing, when he gets older  
PLEASE keep up the pics!
and yes, cheers


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files*

Zumzing 'ave me cracking up


----------



## Merlot

*Bit of a Brag (sorry can't help it)*

Just have to do a wee brag here. 
We took His Lordship for his very first big walk (with his mother) today - all the way down our long drive - across the road and back.

He was incredible! He acted as if there was nothing out of the ordinary – he EVEN walked in FRONT of his mother for most of the way!!! 
We walked over to the other side of the road – he was a tiny bit worried about the stones moving under his feet at first and then we stood in the shade for a bit while his Mother had some fresh grass before turning round and coming back.
I cannot believe how calm he is about everything – he just strolled along at a nice clip as if he’s been doing this all his life!
Even Persil aged 20 something gets all excited and silly every time we go down the drive.

What a guy!

Also those of you who haven't already and who feel like it
I've done it separately because it's easier to upload a bunch of photographs, but will keep you guys updated on progress with his training etc here 







Cheers


----------



## FGRanch

He sure is turning into a stunner eh?! I just adore him. How tall do you think he will reach?


----------



## Merlot

Thanks FGRanch, I think he's absolutely stunning of course - but then I'm his 'Uzzer Muzzer' so I would ;-)

His mother is around 15.3hh and his Dad is about 15.1hh but throws really big so I am picking that he might reach 16hh. I was hoping for around 15.3 - I'm not getting any younger and my legs don't seem to be getting any longer ;-)

And since I just can't post anything without a pic here's another from yesterday's shoot... ;-)


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr's great escape??!!*








Got up this morning to find Zephyr CALMLY grazing all by himself in the paddock behind the house ignoring his frantic ‘Muzzerr’ and ‘Le Uncle’ who were stomping about the fence line. 
He strolled up to me when I went out to the paddock and led back with me as cool as a cucumber. 
NO IDEA how he got there – he can only have jumped the fence???!!! If he did that he’s destined to be world class show jumper!
Not a scratch on him either. He is one very strange foal – he was grazing unconcernedly quite wee way away from Merlot and Persil.
Weird….or what……
Anyone else have a foal who at around 2 months could clear a 4ft something fence? Is it possible?


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow! I don't know if they can jump that high at that age but maybe he did. He has such an innocent look on his face.:smile: And I love his cute little forelock.


----------



## tempest

Maybe he rolled under it?


----------



## Merlot

I've checked every inch of the fence - he can't get under it as it is sheep net. No way to get through it and noone could have come in here in the night and let him out without us knowing (3 loud mouthed dogs).
The ONLY way I can see is that he jumped! or maybe...he levitated. LOL
Quick someone get William Shatner in....


----------



## anniegirl

Holy crap!!!! That is FREAKY!!!! He mustve jumped?????? Man, he is one talented young man!!! You are lucky he has such a calm disposition...well...not lucky...I believe he does thanks to you...you have spent so much time with him that he saw nothing wrong with jumping on over and waiting til you got up!!!


----------



## cmarie

I have an escape artist also she's a 4 month old Icelandic who jumps out of her pen quite often it's about a 4 foot fence and she's very small about 1/2 the size of of your little guy. She has a uncle who can clear 5 1/2 foot panels at a stand still, just hops over like a deer. It seems like between 2 and 4 months months they decide exploring is fun.


----------



## Merlot

​OK here's the low down on why his Lordship escaped ....
on The Zephyr Files...:shock:


----------



## Laineylou

Saw this little guy in NZ horse and pony, what a handsome boy.


----------



## BlooBabe

He could have reared and had enough momentum on the way down to flip himself over the fence. I've seen quite a few foals get over fences that way. I don't know how tall he is if he rears or if he does but that might be it if he doesn't end up over there again. If it happens again you should start training for stadium jumping because you've got a natural on your hands.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lilly did the same thing when she was about 3 months old. Not sure how or why, but similar to you, walked out to find her in the adjoining paddock. She only did it once though, so I assumed it was somehow not intended but that something spooked her and she felt the need to get away!


----------



## Merlot

​Hi everybody, well no more jump outs. 
I do suspect that maybe he was backed into a situation between his Uncle and his Muzzerr and as someone said probably somehow 'flipped over' the gate. Thankfully he has no injuries and does not appear in any way traumatised ;-)
He and his Muzzerr are standing by the gate now looking at me in the house. They are both complete attention seekers and LOVE being groomed and fussed over. Uncle Persil can't be arsed with all that crap (His own words not mine ) and just wants to go out for a good ride.:shock:


----------



## trailhorserider

My foal went through a phase of escaping once every week or two for the first couple months of his life. But I knew how he did it.....we have pipe corral and he would lay down next to it while napping and then roll through it when he rolled over or decided to get up. I almost changed his name to Houdini. :lol:

It got so the neighbors would call me when I was away from the house to let me know they put Zane away for me. 

Anyway, I LOVE this thread. I check it every time I am here because Zephyr is awesome and his conversations are hilarious.


----------



## cakemom

I know how he gt there. He made Le uncle le down and used him as le ladder
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

cakemom said:


> I know how he gt there. He made Le uncle le down and used him as le ladder
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's actually quite possible!


----------



## Merlot

LOL, I can just see it - either that or le Uncle gave him a leg-up....we'll get to the bottom of it. He was a picture of happy affectionate busyness today


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr is being a very 'naughty boy' (that is, according to his 'Muzzerr')
He has his own blog now as there are too many photos to upload here  but here's a teaser photo from today in case you are missing him ;-)
:shock:







​


----------



## Merlot

Today's shot from The Zephyr Files.... inwhich His Muzzerr gives him a bollocking and he uses a technique learned from Le Uncle to get right back in her good books instantly ;-)






​


----------



## Merlot

What was Lord LubbaDuck up to today?
Will his 'Muzzerr' forgive him this time?

All is revealed on The Zephyr Files






​


----------



## Merlot

Today on The Zephyr Files...
'Embarressing Muzzerrs'.






​


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Soooo cute!!


----------



## trailhorserider

Can you give us the link to the Zephyr Files again please? 

This time I will bookmark it.


----------



## Merlot

It's on my signature


----------



## Merlot

*AT LAST a paddock breakthrough.... Zephyr is left alone with Le Uncle!
Read all about it at The Zephyr Files*






​


----------



## horsecrazygirl

poor Zephyr!


----------



## Merlot

POOR Zephyr??? You clearly have not actually read the blog ;-)


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I did! I swear i did! its my daily dose of laughs! can't miss it.


----------



## trailhorserider

Merlot said:


> It's on my signature


Oohps, thank you!


----------



## Merlot

*Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr puts a word in for Le Uncle and sniffs all the hair off Brent's head!*

*







*


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr becomes a Freedom Farter ...









​


----------



## Merlot

His Lordship discovers the difference between 
FARTING and FIGHTING and has to (once again) apologise to his Muzzerr....
on the ZEPHYR FILES...







​


----------



## Northernstar

_Very cleverly done as always_!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Northern Star, I don't know about clever - just silly ;-)
I miss posting them here as I always enjoyed the comments from people - it's nice to know if people are reading and enjoying what I am writing.
Cheers


----------



## EliRose

I'm certainly still reading! I've also recommended His Lordship and company to several people


----------



## cakemom

Too hilarious!! He was definitely gas propelled!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

Thank you so much Elirose and Cakemom, you have no idea how much it cheers me to see that people are getting a kick from it.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

I check his Lordship's blog every night. I have a very stressful job so it always makes my night to see what hes been up to


----------



## Rachel1786

I check the blog all the time! It's one of the first things I do when I get on the computer! I can't get enough his his stories :-D


----------



## anniegirl

Wow! I can't believe how mature he is starting to look!!! Little Zephyr is growing up!!!! Handsome as ever


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on THE ZEPHYR FILES...
Somebody accuses Lord LubbaDuck of being "A Tinny Short of a Six Pack"







​


----------



## Merlot

Thanks AnnieGirl, he is just 3 months old now - I can't believe how grown up he is looking...and tall! his colour where he is moulting his foal coat out, is divine - the softest silken gold! Hard to see on the photographs.


----------



## Northernstar

Merlot said:


> Tonight on THE ZEPHYR FILES...
> 
> Somebody accuses Lord LubbaDuck of being "A Tinny Short of a Six Pack"​
> View attachment 129462​


Or... "Lord Lubbaduck Learns Aussie Whether He Understands It Or Not" haha This was hilarious, Merlot


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Tell Zephyr to teach me Aussie when he learns it, Im just as confused as he is!


----------



## Merlot

*Corker!*

Inwhich Zephyr is a Corker Bloke...
tonight, on the Zephyr Files...







​


----------



## Merlot

*Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Meteor Strikes and Horse Eating monsters....*






​


----------



## Northernstar

This had to be one of your_ very best_, Merlot!!! My husband happened to be home as I was viewing this one, and he laughed at every frame! 
* A big treat to see 'Le Sheeps again, as "It sure bleats watching TV" haha


----------



## Merlot

awww thanks Northernstar  As you know, we love 'le sheeps' and yesterday, for some reason their expressions were particularly priceless. 
Zephyr surprised me with the float loading lesson, I had thought he would be braver than he was, but he was most concerned with being 'eaten up' which is why we left it at the front legs. Will do more another day in his own good time - there's no hurry


----------



## Northernstar

Merlot said:


> awww thanks Northernstar  As you know, we love 'le sheeps' and yesterday, for some reason their expressions were particularly priceless.
> Zephyr surprised me with the float loading lesson, I had thought he would be braver than he was, but he was most concerned with being 'eaten up' which is why we left it at the front legs. Will do more another day in his own good time - there's no hurry


Sounds like an excellent plan - don't want him to be scared for life of the 'orze eating monster


----------



## Merlot

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files....

Zephyr gets a lecture in Australian...







​


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr discovers he has me at his beck and call so Le Uncle has a go...tonight on The Zephyr Files...







​


----------



## EquineBovine

I really love an Aussie bloke and yours is smoking hot! ;o)


----------



## Northernstar

Merlot said:


> Zephyr discovers he has me at his beck and call so Le Uncle has a go...tonight on The Zephyr Files...​
> 
> View attachment 130164​


Oh my gosh!! His facial expression in the first frame was_ perfect_ for the story!! What a 'little stinker'


----------



## Merlot

Awwww Eqqy, Persil thinks he is smoking hot too and certainly whenever he meets a mare they come into season within seconds of meeting him! All except Merlot who thinks he is a little Ausie Git, but then she knows him well now LOL
And yes Northern, Zephyr actually did that yesterday -just hilarious, I've been out all day today just got back and am about to go out and give him a cuddle...as you do....he's not spoilt....


----------



## Merlot

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
'Muzzerr is as boring as a dead bird'...







​


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha, hilarious with the halter. He's looking so good. Starting to see some black fur coming through on those legs and he is filling out nicely!


----------



## Northernstar

What a sweetie! And to think he was a little stinker just yesterday making his 'Uzzer Muzzer' run out back. Now he's such a good boy


----------



## Merlot

You may have spoken too soon Northern LOL...

Tonight on the Zephyr Files...*Zephyr is in Trouble again*...







​


----------



## Northernstar

Merlot, I laughed out loud like never before seeing this one today - my husband had been working away for the past 2 days, and I had to share it with him tonight - we just sat here and roared!!! The faces Zephyr makes and the stories you put together are simply hilarious! Poor, misunderstood Zephyr- All he was doing in the beginning was trying to have a 'leetle nap'....


----------



## Merlot

Somebody is accused of being cheap on The Zephyr Files tonight...







​


----------



## EquineBovine

Hehehe poor Merlot she puts up with so much! What camera do you use? Awesome detail of the bird!


----------



## Merlot

The bird was just luck Eqqy, for some reason this little chappette has become more and more friendly over the last few days and last night came right up to me! Dear little bird, I put a bowl of seed out for her today. It's weird because none of the other wild birds will come near but this one just hops around without a care in the world - probably has a missing chromozone ;-)
The camera is nothing special in fact it is old and I am desperately hoping to get a new one one day soon!...when pigs start flying at this rate . SIIIGH! BLOODY DROUGHT.


----------



## Northernstar

Merlot said:


> The bird was just luck Eqqy, for some reason this little chappette has become more and more friendly over the last few days and last night came right up to me! Dear little bird, I put a bowl of seed out for her today. It's weird because none of the other wild birds will come near but this one just hops around without a care in the world - probably has a missing chromozone ;-)
> The camera is nothing special in fact it is old and I am desperately hoping to get a new one one day soon!...when pigs start flying at this rate . SIIIGH! BLOODY DROUGHT.


Two summers ago, when I first brought Star home, there was a little juvenile black bird that hung out with her every single day - it was the neatest thing! This bird would stand right next to her at the gate in the morning, and for a few hrs every afternoon near her trough. Just "chillin' out", and then gone until the next day.... finally by the end of the summer he was gone. (but not forgotton!). As for the new camera - "spoken like a true mom", Merlot! I too, will go without a new_ anything_ to make sure my girls have plenty of hay, which was costly here as well after last summer's heat - which was not as bad up here as what many endured I'm certain...


----------



## Merlot

*Today on The Zephyr Files...
John Paul Fartre and Existentialism explained...or not.*

*






*

*
Annoy your friends & family…Urge them to visit this link…
THE ZEPHYR FILES…*


----------



## Cacowgirl

Too cute! What a little character he is.


----------



## Northernstar

Whew! So glad he chose not to "Be such a Nancy Boy" and explore the mouth of the 'orse eating monster after all! Then to discover that blokes like 'im don't bite bums! haha So funny, Merlot


----------



## Merlot

*Tonight - on The Zephyr Files...
Someone is caught on surveillance camera...*








​


----------



## Northernstar

Oh my gosh, Merlot - standing here in the dining room cracking up like a fool!! Le 'usband must leave tonight for a few days, but will _not _leave until first zeeing zis!!


----------



## tempest

So that's what a sheep's tail looks like. I always wondered. Merlot these make me smile. Your stories about Zephyr are so adorable.


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Northern and Tempest, as I keep saying I love to know when people are enjoying these - it's what keeps me writing them ;-)
Anyhoo without further ado :shock: 
*Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
A new game is invented called... 'Doing Nuzzing'.*






​


----------



## Druydess

I LOVE it!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Zephyr looks so big now! My mom saw me reading my "horsesy comics" and all of a sudden she sees a picture of his lordship and she goes " Look at the handsome baby". I spent the next 20 minutes showing her all of his adventures.


----------



## Cacowgirl

He is such a handsome fella & a character to match. Momma is quite the beauty herself, though .Love seeing them together.


----------



## Northernstar

Hilarious! Poor Uncle Persil - "Crikey, mate! Blow your wind away from my face ya' bloke!"


----------



## Merlot

*QUELLE 'OROUR!!! Zephyr is wounded.*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
get the true story of 
The Battle of Wounded Knee







​


----------



## EliRose

Aw, poor Lordship!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Silly little lordship! Here's to quick and easy healing! ;-)


----------



## Northernstar

Ohhhh! Zephyr is the bravest 'orze in the land!


----------



## EquineBovine

Awww poor wee man  get better soon lordship lol x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

*Lord LubbaDuck & Wounded Knee*

His Lordship and his wounded knee kindly pose for a photo this morning...







​


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^showoff! (i don't mind though!)


----------



## Merlot

*His Lordship makes a miraculous recovery from The Battle of Wounded knee...
Tonight on The Zephyr Files...










*


----------



## Northernstar

HaHa! He's sooo precious! Good thing he realised his knee was still attached so he could show Le Uncle what a "war 'orze" he is - after many carrots from his Uzzer Muzzer, that is


----------



## crimsonsky

oh how his fuzzy ear tufts just melt my heart!!


----------



## tempest

Wow, in some of those pictures, especially some of the ones with only his face, he looks like a full grown horse. I can already see the handsome horse he is going to be when he grows up.


----------



## Merlot

*A Humble Bloke....NOT*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr is not very humble.


----------



## Army wife

How have I missed this thread?!?!?! Gosh, he is sooo stinking cute


----------



## cowgirl928

It would be highly entertaining to see what "his lordship" would do in snow!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I love the whole "fast as a speeding pullet" thing, his malapropisms are so cute!


----------



## Merlot

*Large Hairy Tree Sharks*

A Large Hairy tree Shark attacks and has the sheep in a state of high alert...
tonight, on The Zephyr Files...


----------



## cowgirl928

Oh I love the creativity of these stories. The sheep always make me giggle


----------



## Northernstar

Oh, yes! I love how Zephyr is convinced that Le Sheeps are "so impressed" by 'whatever activity he's doing at the time'


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

And how he can never work out why on earth he's in trouble


----------



## cowgirl928

haha I know. The personality she gives him is awesome


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Guys, but I have to correct you Cowgirl - I didn't GIVE him that personality - he just has it - honestly, I may have dressed it up in faux french accent but the personality is all his ;-)


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Heehee yes, those expressions are all his! He's a very cheeky ******!*

*As Le Uncle would say.


----------



## Merlot

* Holy Stuff abounds ... on the Zephyr Files tonight...







​
*


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh gosh, just read this latest installment! Tears of laughter - 'Oly Crap! Brilliant once again, Merlot!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Evilhorse, I must admit, I laughed a lot as I wrote this one ;-)


----------



## Merlot

*Adoring Fans tonight, on
The Zephyr Files...








*


----------



## anniegirl

Oh my goodness...he is soo stunning and grownup!!!!!! its seems like just yesterday we were all cheering Merlot on!!!


----------



## Northernstar

Oh my gosh, I can't believe how cute he is - just laying there so compliant while one of "his adoring fans" (aka farrier) are fussing over him


----------



## EliRose

Oh, what an amazing little boy he is!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Will he be keeping his boy bits, Merlot? If not, I can just imagine "le 'orror" when he discovers what's about to happen! But he's such a good boy, hopping into le mouth of le monster and allowing fans to take his toenail clippings!

"Such is mah fame." Haha!


----------



## Merlot

Nooo Evilhorse, he will be gelded, I can't having growing up being a total heartbreaker. Just trying to work out when to do it - probably within the next couple of months - most research now says earlier rather than later.
He was just so funny yesterday - having been a complete pain in le bum when merlot and persil were being trimmed - could not get rid of him - he was biting Persil's tail, trying to cadge drink after drink off Merlot and constantly trying to find out what the farrier's belt was all about, as soon as it was his turn he lay down and refused to get up LOL. I even tried the lead Muzzerr away trick but he merely raised his royal head and lay it back down with a big contented sigh.
We ended up having to roll him over and push him to his feet. 
We did NOT drug him I promise and I don't think he's at the dope smoking stage yet....


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow, he's getting so big and losing his baby hair. They grow up so fast! *tear*


----------



## Cherrij

Oh My God. He is a fabulous baby! Now I have two favourites here!
And finding this just now means I will waste lots of hours of my days catching up with the blog!


----------



## Reckyroo

He's just wonderful and the blog never fails to being me to tears of laughter!

Dare I admit, I even read it in a French accent...:happydance:


----------



## Reckyroo

Army wife said:


> How have I missed this thread?!?!?! Gosh, he is sooo stinking cute


Read the blog: http://xtracal.com/blog/ - it's priceless!

(Sorry Merlot - I just have to tell people how funny it is)


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Reckyroo, so glad you enjoy it...and sorry about the bad french accent, I write it in the voices I am writing in, so you can imagine...a broad Aussie accent and then a bad french accent and then there's sensible Merlot. LOL I find myself talking to them in these accents too, now all I need is for DannyBoy to come home with his Irish lilt LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Uzzer mother! Zephyr called you a bad word!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Between Zephyr, Stormborn and Psynny, there are some gorgeous little 'uns on this forum!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Gorgeous. Gorgeous. Gorgeous. Can't say that enough about him. He is growing quickly and VERY nicely. I just love the stories you share with us! Thank you.


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
An Honourable Fart in defence of The Holy Crap






​


----------



## Merlot

I have to post some of these photos up here for those of you who have not seen the Zephyr Files - they were just SO funny last night 
Zephyr and his Uncle Persil - may I remind everyone that Persil is in his mid twenties...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Somebody clearly never grew up! Persil seems to love having a young friend to play with so he can get up to his immature highjinks! Although not sure how much he enjoys playing "'ad it up to 'ere"...


----------



## Merlot

*Le Uncle is in big trouble AGAIN...*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...






​


----------



## EliRose

Ahaha, aw! Poor le Uncle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Tell merlot thats not ALL uncles been teaching her innocent*cough* boy!


----------



## Merlot

Yes this morning I noted that Zephyr has picked up the Uncle's habit of stirring his hard feed with his hoof as he eats it. Merlot, who is a 'neat freak' is NOT impressed and neither am I (and I am not a neat freak).
Uncle Persil apparently told His Lordship that stirring with the hoof helps it go down quicker.


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on The Zephyr Files, His Lordship is learning to speak Australian...

"’Muzzerr’, ah zay, ‘Le Uncle zay you are about az yousefull as a one-lagged ‘orse in a nice keecking conteest’
And ah zay it in Australian because ah can."


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr has his first big day out in the float today (with his Muzzerr). Wish us luck


----------



## cobra

Good luck  Let us know how it goes.....


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Guys 
Of course there will be a Zephyr File to go with this later but in the mean time I have to do a brag session because my wee guy at just 4 1/2 months was INCREDIBLE!!! His very first outing - first time out in the float on the road. First time in a new place with strange horses etc etc and look at him!!!
I am sooo proud of him.
First hurdle - something to step over...








Striding out in a new place in front of his Muzzerr all the way!!!








Second challenge - up and over the bridge - he's never seen one of these before and look at him!!!






















Finally it's back onto the float for that ride home - he strode back on and enjoyed the ride all the way back! He has spent a good part of the afternoon so far sound asleep!


----------



## Roperchick

Yaaaay Zephyr! Man he looks big! How tall is he now?


----------



## EliRose

Nice job Zephyr! What a brave man


----------



## Merlot

um he is very tall, I haven't measured him but I'd say he'd be around 13.2hh maybe bigger really not sure. I'm 5ft6 if that puts anything in to perspective ;-)


----------



## cakemom

He is stunning. My daughter and I are stalkers!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Sorry to high jack the thread but those recent pictures of Zephyr reminded me of this horse my sister used to work with.


----------



## Merlot

WOW Tempest if Zephyr ends up looking like him I'd be well pleased!!! WHAT a beauty!


----------



## Lwhisperer

WOW, he is a tall boy! My 10-month old is just now hitting 13 hands... Your boy is already taller than him!


----------



## Merlot

Geez Whisperer - what sort of horse is yours? I'm beginning to get worried LOL
Anyway, the Zephyr Files for tonight are up....catch Zephyrs take on...
*Zephyrs Big Day Out...
*


----------



## Chevaux

You're to be commended, Merlot - you're doing exceptionally well at giving this guy a great education.


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Chevaux, I appreciate that but it has to be said that he is my only foal so I can put the time into him - AND he is just SO easy to work (play) with - I am very lucky 
He is going to his first show next weekend hence the outing this weekend LOL
I'm not really in to showing however I think it is good for the foals to be out and about with their mother - makes for easy training later on down the track!
Cheers


----------



## Lwhisperer

*sigh* I've been worrying about him for a while now...

He's a registered Quarter horse. His mama is 15.2 hh and his previous owner didn't know how tall dad is. But he's been string testing at 16 hh... I'm beginning to wonder if I am doing the test the right way. *shrug* We're making sure he has a proper diet and he looks really good. He's just not shooting up like I'd hoped. :/


----------



## Merlot

I wouldn't panic Lwhisperer - horses grow at different rates. Also quite honestly I had hoped for a smaller horse - they are usually much more balanced (naturally) when it comes to steep hill work. That's why I love Persil so much and he is only 14.3hh.
Your little guy (is it Rebel?) Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Aww, thanks! I have to load a new picture of him... Those are all from a couple months ago. We've moved to where it's warmer, and he's shedding his coat and has started a noticeable growth spurt. So maybe he'll jump up to where we want him. I'm really a fan of the taller horses. My Caly is 15.3 hh and my mare before her was 16.2 hh! They're so hard for my 5'3" self to get up onto, but once I'm there I really prefer it. And he's going to eventually be hubby's riding horse, and hubby is 6'2". He's a muscley guy, so I'm sure he could carry him regardless of height. But he'd just be more comfortable if he hit at least 15hh. 

Sorry to hijack your beautiful boy's thread! I always love reading Zephyr's updates! He is quite the phenomenal horse. So glad he did well for you on your trip today! :smile:


----------



## cowgirl928

I am loving his personality! I always read the updates and it's fun to realize how well a horse lover can calculate a horses personality and personify it, especially when they're cooky goofballs  like my mare Hunny, oh gosh she is such a blonde-incredibly smart mare that has the attentiveness of a hunting dog and the heart of lover, but goodness sakes is she a goofball blonde some days. Makes me shake my head, but according to nearly everyone she is my perfect match since we have identical personalities lol it's kind of hard not to love something that you can relate to almost perfectly isn't it? We're even both blondes! It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Roperchick

I dunno Merlot. He seems to be on the same track as Charlie And he topped out at 16.3....out of a 14hh mare lol I think Zephyr is gonna be one big strappin boy.


----------



## Merlot

Oh Gawd Roperchick, just when I thought my days of riding huge horses were over. OH well, could be worse, just as well I wasn't after a miniature horse LOL


----------



## Reckyroo

Just read the latest instalment of Zuphyr's adventures - he's just wonderful ​


----------



## trainerunlimited

Lol, I wouldn't worry about your boy, Whisperer, bet he'll reach at least 15 hands =) My little 14hh buckskin mare was a whole whopping 13.2hh the month she turned two O.O Talk about short! Love her to bits at that size though, she is such a quick lil ******.


----------



## EquineBovine

So jealous of the time you have for him Merlot! He is doing great! Nice place too! Where abouts is that? 
In most those pics he is looking suiteably pleased with himself heh little dude! D


----------



## Merlot

I am lucky Eqqy - time wise - and this is how you do it...first you break a bunch of bones in your foot, then you break your elbow, Then you realise elbow isn't getting better so you get another scan which reveals - OH JOY a large piece of bone is sitting in between the joints and it needs an operation which may take some time depending on when ACC can see it in their sights to schedule you in.... LOL
Still jealous? ;-)
Yes the place we took him to is about 10km from here, it's especially set up for horses - has some great things there. Unfortunately I can't go by myself as we have no horse transport so I am at the mercy of very kind friends.
Zephyr was hilarious - he was VERY keen on the obstacles and literally took me over to the bridge several times just so he could show me various stylish ways of stomping over it....the bridge is NOT THE BOSS OF HIM type of thing.
This morning I found a strange pinto in my paddock - more about that later
;-)


----------



## EquineBovine

Ouchies! And totaly sympathise with the lack of transport thing  
MOAR PHOTOS!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh gosh, paddock invasion! A strange patchy 'orse is trying to steal Muzzer away from Zephyr? Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Merlot

A new Horse arrives in the Paddock (or is it?) and what has Le Uncle looking so worried???
...Tonight on
The Zephyr Files....


----------



## EquineBovine

Oooo always knew you were going to have fun keeping pretty boy clean ;o) heheh love the old man's facials! And good luck with the show! 
ALSO, where are the bath photos!?!?!?


----------



## Merlot

"ALSO, where are the bath photos!?!?!?"
erm, he didn't really get a bath in the end, just a good brush LOL


----------



## Merlot

*A Hairy Little Bum Biter at large...*
*Tonight on The Zephyr Files....*








​


----------



## SoldOnGaited

ROFL!!! :rofl: :clap:

Oh there he goes again...really got himself into some mischief today! That was a great read Merlot! Got me cracking up at work...lol. Love all of Zephyr's stories. 

You must be super quick with the camera to get all those amazing photos too. Good stuff!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Soldongaited...actually they are so used to me hovering around taking photos that they just ignore me and carry on.

Tomorrow His Lordship is going in his first show - a Golden Horse Show - should be a hoot! As usual there will be a full report on the Zephyr files - :shock:


----------



## cakemom

Awe!!! His muzzer is going to be so proud!! His stalkers are going to a show as well!! I'll blog ours you blog yours!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

His Lordship is absolutely hilarious! :lol:
I think my boy believes he is an existential buckskin as well, haha! Parker is a very odd creature.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Bahaha! Love it!


----------



## EquineBovine

Good luck!! Not that you'll need it!


----------



## EquineBovine

To be honest hun why don't you start a FB page for him?


----------



## Merlot

*Annus 'Orribilis!!!*

*Quelle 'orreour!!! Annus 'orribilis.....Water Torture!!!
It's all happening on The Zephyr Files...*






​


----------



## cakemom

Well, no show for us, sick kiddo. Off to check the files.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

A Decorated War hero...
Find out and for what....
Tonight...on The Zephyr Files....






​


----------



## Roperchick

Woooh congrats lord lubbaduck!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

"just between you and me I have no idea what my awards are for'. :rofl:

Uzzer Muzzer what were the awards for?


----------



## Merlot

He he he, I should leave that for Zephyr to confess to but I doubt that he will, so let me see,
2nd in youngstock under a year old
4th in paced - the one class where he did a bit of his own bouncing freestyle - would have thought that would have placed him higher but all the other horses were serious adults.
3rd in best registered Golden Horse and 
6th in Best colour - the large green patches on his hocks, should have placed him higher we thought ;-)

It was a huge show and what I was most proud of was that he was INCREDIBLY well behaved - better behaved than a lot of the adult horses. 
He made us laugh with his attitude to his Mother which was one, we felt, of great embarrassment.
He walked out waaaay in front of her at all times and even did the trotting part calmly way in front of 'Muzzerr'.
To me he is a total Champion. He behaved impeccably on what was a very hot, long morning. Could not fault him.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

That is great! He is so young and he did so well! I am so happy for both of you. Give his lordship a hug or a treat and tell him its from one of his fans!



Merlot said:


> He he he, I should leave that for Zephyr to confess to but I doubt that he will, so let me see,
> 2nd in youngstock under a year old
> 4th in paced - the one class where he did a bit of his own bouncing freestyle - would have thought that would have placed him higher but all the other horses were serious adults.
> 3rd in best registered Golden Horse and
> 6th in Best colour - the large green patches on his hocks, should have placed him higher we thought ;-)
> 
> It was a huge show and what I was most proud of was that he was INCREDIBLY well behaved - better behaved than a lot of the adult horses.
> He made us laugh with his attitude to his Mother which was one, we felt, of great embarrassment.
> He walked out waaaay in front of her at all times and even did the trotting part calmly way in front of 'Muzzerr'.
> To me he is a total Champion. He behaved impeccably on what was a very hot, long morning. Could not fault him.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Only second in youngstock?? Did you tell the judges he speaks French?


----------



## anniegirl

Aweeee way to go Zephyr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be so very proud of him!!!


----------



## Merlot

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Only second in youngstock?? Did you tell the judges he speaks French?


Good God, Good Point Evilhorse!


----------



## Northernstar

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Only second in youngstock?? Did you tell the judges he speaks French?


....._And_, did they see the way he "flew across le parade grounds faster zan a speeding pullet"? hee hee
I'm sure you've already thought of it, Merlot, but that photo of him with his ribbons is definately suitable for framing


----------



## EquineBovine

well done you lot!  bet you're chuffed! When's his next conquest?


----------



## Merlot

hmmm well, to tell you the truth I'm not IN to showing at all - never have been - it was just experience for him however we may take him to a Winter Woollies show coming up in August by which time he will ALMOST be weaned.


----------



## EquineBovine

You can't deny the world of his awesomeness! Lol congrats again!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Eqqy - that's exactly what His Lordship told me today during our daily cuddle session - which- he informs me (in a loud voice so I knew he was just saying it for Le Uncle's benefit) he is getting far too old for.


----------



## Merlot

His Lordship - finds being a decorated War Hero, tough work and makes a humble (not) appearance on a New Chat Show...tonight, on 
The Zephyr Files....






​


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

You know, every time I see two horses play-snapping at each other I will end up calling it "'ad it up to 'ere"!

Regarding his farts in the behrm's general direction - are you a fan of Monty Python? I'm pretty sure that was from Holy Grail (the rude French defender at the castle :lol


----------



## Merlot

Good spotting Evilhorse - yes I LOVE Monty Python - always have, but I was actually thinking of Inspector Clouseau from The Pink Panther...really showing my age here now ;-) when I was writing about the Berm ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> You know, every time I see two horses play-snapping at each other I will end up calling it "'ad it up to 'ere"!
> 
> Regarding his farts in the behrm's general direction - are you a fan of Monty Python? I'm pretty sure that was from Holy Grail (the rude French defender at the castle :lol


Your muzzer was a 'amster and yor fazzer smelt of elderberries :lol::lol: gawd I love python hehe that was exactly what I thought of when I read it


----------



## Merlot

The Family, discover some green(ish) grass!

No Zephyr File tonight but had to post something ;-)​


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Merlot said:


> Good spotting Evilhorse - yes I LOVE Monty Python - always have, but I was actually thinking of Inspector Clouseau from The Pink Panther...really showing my age here now ;-) when I was writing about the Berm ;-)


I love Python AND Pink Panther! I thought that "behrm" rang some bells! But I missed the "cleuh" :lol:


----------



## Merlot

ha ha ha Evilhorse, sorry for being so cleuhless


----------



## cowgirl928

He is such a handsome young man! I just can't get over it! You def have a future womanizer on your hands...


----------



## EquineBovine

Mooooooarrr! You have no excuse! I need my foal fix!


----------



## Merlot

His Lordship explores a new paddock and sends a detailed report back to Le Uncle...Tonight on
The Zephyr Files....






​


----------



## anniegirl

Man...he looks so mature...I can't believe how fast he is growing!!


----------



## Merlot

*Bedtime Stories*

His Lordship has a Bedtime Story, goes to sleep but is rudely awakened by shocking news - tonight on
The Zephyr Files...


----------



## Merlot

*A Cheeky little Boy goes Missing*

Tonight on the Zephyr Files,
a 'cheeky little boy' is missing so His Lordship joins in the search for him...






​


----------



## Chevaux

Your stories are great entertainment and I'm positively hooked on them now, Merlot - are you a writer by nature and profession? Also, if I may, are le uncle and muzzer related? You may have said that in earlier posts at some point and if so, I've obviously missed them.


----------



## Merlot

HI Chevaux,
so glad you like the stories. I am a writer by nature I suppose - that is, what I write is a load of bollocks that keeps me amused. I also cartoon, photograph, draw(Botanical). 
And no Muzzerr and Le Uncle are not related - Muzzerr is a quarter horse (my very first) who I was lucky enough to purchase when she was JUST in foal with His Lordship. Le Uncle - Persil is my dear old Australian Stock Horse who is in his mid twenties and who I rescued about 10 years ago from an appalling situation. He's adorable and incredibly loyal. Unfortunately, because of the terrible time - lack of feed, broken in and ridden in polocrosse at 18 months etc, he now has terrible arthritis so he is retired and very much enjoying playing with Zephyr - Thank Gawd, because someone has to ;-)
They are all much loved and slightly spoilt.


----------



## Northernstar

....And "Slightly Spoilt" they deserve to be! - that's exactly what I say about my girls as well


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I was about to say that Persil was a wonderful older "role model" for Zephyr...then I remembered la girls nextdoor and le 'oly crap...


----------



## Merlot

Yes you're quite right Evilhorse. Persil is an appalling role model for His Lordship, but unfortunately, the only other stud (sheep) for the job happens to be even worse. Don't worry though, Merlot is very sensible, so between Merlot and myself, we ought to be able to keep him on the right track....
(Fat Chance)


----------



## Silver Chrome

Love the stories and His Lordship


----------



## Merlot

His Lordship gets his first Smoking Jacket
Tonight..on The Zephyr Files...






​


----------



## EquineBovine

Fancy Pants!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Sooo cute...his jacket looks fabulous on him. Very flattering, as it should be for a "Lord". :hug:

And 5 MONTHS?!?! That's it??? Odd that it seems like he was born yesterday, but with all he's done and learned it seems like he should be well over a year...LOL :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Soldongaited, 
He was so funny about his jacket - although I've done a bit of work with him - draping towels and sacks etc over him and crinkling plastic bags around him (filled with carrots - oh yes he LOVES this one) I had not put a rug on him with straps etc and yet, as with everything when it comes to His Lordship, he shrugged himself into it, took a look at it on both sides (hilarious to watch), tested the straps and then - and this was quite late when I got home and it was cold and wet, he gave a couple of yawns and leaned against me (which he does when he is tired and wants me to sit down with him so he can lie down and rest his head on my lap - I know, I know).
No drama, just a smug acceptance as if he was being draped in his Lordly robes and about time too!
He really is (and I'm trying not to be biased) the calmest, funniest baby horse I have ever worked with!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Love the stories w/Lord, uncle & muzzer. Your imagination & photography are a nice blend. Thank you so much for entertaining us!


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on the Zephyr Files, His Lordship ponders the higher things in life...






​


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha, oh Zephyr ponders the same things I do! So funny!


----------



## Northernstar

So funny as usual, Merlot! Makes me laugh out loud when he's excaiming, "Everyone is so obsessed with whether Ah 'ave cleaned Mah teeths"!


----------



## anniegirl

Soooo adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on The Zephyr Files, 
Zephyr tries to explain the Theory of Relativity to Uzzerr Muzzerr 'oo eez too stupeed to understand.






​


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yet another hilarious post! Loved how mixed up he got, it's so cute!


----------



## Northernstar

I'm in love with his precious "fuzzy ears" - Wish I could reach through this computer and hug that little sweetie! (But then he'd say I was worse than his Uzzer Muzzer, and accuse me of, "Checking if Ah cleaned Mah teeths"!)


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Guys,
I adore his fuzzy ears too - couldn't believe it when a couple of people at the show asked me why I didn't shave them!!!???? 
Cheers


----------



## Northernstar

Merlot said:


> Thanks Guys,
> I adore his fuzzy ears too - couldn't believe it when a couple of people at the show asked me why I didn't shave them!!!????
> Cheers


Glad you haven't shaved them, Merlot - would be a disgrace to his lordship


----------



## Merlot

*Rainy Days*

His Lordship is bored and that always means trouble...
Tonight on the Zephyr Files....






​


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hah! At leas he apologized. That deserves a carrot or two, don't you think?


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

He just looks so 'andsome in his smoking jacket


----------



## Merlot

horsecrazygirl said:


> Hah! At leas he apologized. That deserves a carrot or two, don't you think?


The little Gob****e did not apologise to the right animal - he didn't owe me an apology but he sure does owe his Uncle one ;-)

And yes he does look handsome in his jacket - AND he has worked out how to undo the front buckles!!! His name is about to be changed to *Lord Gob****e.*
:shock:


----------



## CLaPorte432

hahahahaha. naughty lord!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Well, he wasn't kidding about being smart...though he could have put it a bit more politely.


----------



## anniegirl

Holy smarty pants!!!!!!


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr's Alarming New Habit.*

Lord LubbaDuck (Zephyr) has taken up an alarming new habit
Tonight on Le Zephyr Files....







​


----------



## EquineBovine

Bahaahahahaha crack up!


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr Is Ropable*

Zephyr is Ropable on
The Zephyr Files tonight....







​


----------



## Northernstar

Aww, poor Zephyr! I'd love to kiss the boo boo on his sweet little nose


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr is under Stable Arrest*

Zephyr gets the giggles and ends up under House Arrest
Tonight...On the Zephyr Files...






​


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Never trust a Gollamb! Or a Gollum...


----------



## Merlot

*Letting Go...*

Zephyr is about to be gelded....
Find out his reaction, Tonight, on the Zephyr Files....







​


----------



## anniegirl

Gelded?? already?? how old is he now?? man..it seems like just yesterday he was born...the reason Im asking..is because our vet told us to wait til almost a year to geld Soda...personally I would like it done sooner...


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr is 5 1/2 months old now, the research now states that the sooner the better - it does not impede growth at all and is easier on them the earlier it is done. I am surprised your vet is telling you to wait - did they give a reason?


----------



## anniegirl

That's what I thought!! he said he would recommend waiting until he is almost a year..he said usually both their testicles aren't dropped until around 9 months...and its better to do it during the winter/early spring because of the flies/heat...


----------



## Merlot

Yep it's the start of winter here now - have waited til the frosts start - that's true - the testicles tend to go up and down - His lordships are both down at the moment hence we hope they will remain so til the vet can do it - it's all weather dependent as we won't do it if it is wet - hence had to cancel on Friday.


----------



## Chevaux

Merlot - the 'letting go' installment is exceptional - I am in tears:rofl:


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Chevaux, it's always great to know when people enjoy them  (and that they are reading them) ;-)


----------



## Chevaux

You're welcome. My husband has started reading them as well......


----------



## crimsonsky

ok - this is going to be a silly question i'm sure - but is there an actual zephyr blog somewhere?


----------



## Merlot

yes there is Crimsonsky - click on the link at the bottom of my posts under The Zephyr Files.... (xtracal.com/blog)


----------



## crimsonsky

Merlot said:


> yes there is Crimsonsky - click on the link at the bottom of my posts under The Zephyr Files.... (xtracal.com/blog)


oh haha! i have signatures blocked because they take up so much space and clutter my ability to read the threads so i never saw that. thank you!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hahahahaha oh Merlot!! I thought "Gee, Zephyr is taking the news of his emasculation pretty well!" But he's all mixed up as usual! 

Poor Zephyr...my little sister's cat just got the snip, he's very unimpressed with the whole family at the moment and is hanging around the rafters like a panther about to pounce!


----------



## EquineBovine

:shock: :lol: hehehe brilliant! Poor lil dude


----------



## Merlot

*Quelle 'orreour!*

And it's nothing to do with missing balls - the weather delayed their departure..however tonight, on The Zephyr Files...There is Excitement at Le Paddock!







​


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh my goodness, look at that gorgeous movement...


----------



## Merlot

yep he can move alright! His mother has stunning movement also, they both just float - gorgeous to watch!








See really, they are floating like a bunch of hairy hot air balloons. :wink:


----------



## nuisance

I'm presuming he came thru the procedure well, judging by the pics today of him running and bucking thru the pasture! lol


----------



## Merlot

Actually it was cancelled due to weather, we are now waiting for a clear break in the weather ...and this after months and months of wishing for rain!


----------



## anniegirl

Look how big he is!!!!!!!! They all have such beautiful movement!!


----------



## Merlot

*The Correct way to approach His Lordship*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr teaches his Australian visitor how to approach a Lord correctly...







​


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Aw poor guy. He is growing up!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

HAHAHAHAHAHA! My favorite stories are the ones of Zephyr "teaching" people things. Soo funny! :lol:


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr is Gelded but (fortunately) appears to remember very little of it...
Today on The Zephyr Files....







​


----------



## EquineBovine

Hehe poor boy


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr has no idea what happened and is back to his usual cheeky self this afternoon.


----------



## Merlot

*Right now on The Zephyr Files...
Persil is a Clip Clop Artist and Zephyr is being a 'Helpful' Boy as he recovers...
*


----------



## Chevaux

I'm glad His Lordship has managed to soldier on and do another installment despite his temporary physical situation.


----------



## Merlot

LOL He's a very brave boy.


----------



## Merlot

Just bumping this in case someone missed an episode before I write the next one tonight ;-)


----------



## anniegirl

Love it!!I still cant believe how tall he is!!!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hahahahaha loved Le Uncle planking!!


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr is back to embarrassing Le Uncle with his 'French manner', it seems his recovery is certain.







​


----------



## Reckyroo

These stories bring a smile to my face before i've even read them 

Fantastic x

Have you ever thought about writing children's books - you have series 1 already (and i'm serious)


----------



## ThirteenAcres

These are sooo cute! His Lordship is adorable!


----------



## Chevaux

Reckyroo said:


> These stories bring a smile to my face before i've even read them
> 
> Fantastic x
> 
> Have you ever thought about writing children's books - you have series 1 already (and i'm serious)


I could not agree with you more, Reckyroo. I think an offshoot series of uzzer muzzer's sheep adventures would be enjoyable as well.


----------



## Merlot

"Have you ever thought about writing children's books - you have series 1 already (and i'm serious) "

Yeah, I'd rather write stuff for immature adults ;-)

I am waiting for His Lordship to turn 1 year and then I will compile and edit his musings and hopefully try to produce a book.
It's great when people let me know they are reading and enjoying them that way I know to keep going so thank you all;-)

Cheers


----------



## Roadyy

I spent the last 2 days catching up on your thread and think it is one of the best reads I have found on this site. Thank you and look forward to reading more as you are doing a great job at captivating the audience.


----------



## Merlot

Thank you Roady  I can't tell you how much it means to me when I hear that people actually enjoy the ridiculousness of what I write ;-)

Did you read The Zephyr Files? It is Zephyr's blog ;-)


----------



## Roadyy

It is blocked by company, but will try to read over it when time permits at home. That place is hectic from the time I get there til the time I go to sleep. lol


----------



## Merlot

*Le difference between SLOBBER and Le SLOBBEUR...*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...


----------



## Roadyy

Got to read some of the Zephyr Files last night and got a fair amount of chuckles from it. Very nice..lol


----------



## Merlot

*Tonight on THE ZEPHYR FILES...
There is Tension mounting in le Paddock....*






​


----------



## Reckyroo

Merlot said:


> "Have you ever thought about writing children's books - you have series 1 already (and i'm serious) "
> 
> Yeah, I'd rather write stuff for immature adults ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


We're not immature.................

Just easily amused :wink:


:rofl:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hooray!! A new installment! I've been hanging out for this for days...


----------



## Roadyy

it looks like the carrot bandit strikes in the pastures of NZ too.


----------



## Merlot

*Jet Propulsion Explained...*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
His Lordship explains the physics behind Jet Propulsion.


----------



## EquineBovine

Lovely! You've got an 'over 'orse there P


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ahahahahahaha! Oh Zephyr Moo...


----------



## Northernstar

Sooo hilarious, Merlot! Love it! My QH Star is really windy like that at times - If she gets revved up and decides to buck around the pasture, she lets toots the whole time! I just stand there and laugh.... our horses are the best form of entertainment, are they not?


----------



## Chevaux

Thank you, yet again Merlot, for another great installment.


----------



## Merlot

Somebody is getting A Whole Cart Load of Holy Crap on 
The Zephyr Files...







​


----------



## Merlot

His Lordship is learning to speak Australian... 
(with a bit of help from Muzzerr)
The Zephyr Files







​


----------



## Northernstar

Merlot said:


> Somebody is getting A Whole Cart Load of Holy Crap on
> 
> The Zephyr Files...​
> View attachment 202481​


This ^^ is my favorite of the photos in this episode, as all ears are pointed directly at the horse and cart with the_ utmost curiosity _


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hahahahahahaha! Oh Cathy! "Meeeeete!" "Miiiiiiiite!" Sounds like me trying to disguise my non-accent. My mother's family were in TV and stage acting back in the day and have very neutral accents - everyone thinks I have tickets on myself (let Zephyr try and work out THAT Australianism...)! Hilarious


----------



## Merlot

Interrogation Techniques...
Good Cop Bad Cop...
tonight on
Le Zephyr Files..







​


----------



## EquineBovine

I really think Persil is just a huge hunk of a man x lol


----------



## Merlot

I think the curly top knot takes the HUNK status down slightly LOL


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh Merlot, he's such a cheeky boy! Poor Persil, having to put up with his antics every day LOL. He must be a very patient horse.


----------



## Chevaux

Good laughs from my husband on this one. Thanks.


----------



## Falcor74

I think the curls make Persil look like the mayor of Whoville, lol!!!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Your blog has now firmly established itself in my vocabulary...i found myself on trail today telling my horse to quit trying to 'oover the ground


----------



## Merlot

Mooses turns up unannounced in Le paddock and Zephyr goes Moose Hunting...
Today on Le Zephyr Files...







​


----------



## Northernstar

Was our brave "Hairy little boy" learning about Moses? How sweet!


----------



## Merlot

Today on The Zephyr Files, His Lordship gets a unique Australian award, presented to him by Le Uncle; the meaning of which may have been lost in translation...







​


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

:lol: He is a 'airy leetle tossa indeed!


----------



## LeynaProof

Wow! He is getting so big!!!


----------



## Merlot

A great way to end all wars - tonight on Le Zephyr Files...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh Zephyr!!! Ahahaha that gave me a right laugh, Cathy! Then I got all gooey when he was getting scritches...


----------



## Merlot

See Evilhorse, it's about mind control..... ;-)


----------



## Merlot

*Tonight - on Le Zephyr Files....*

Something is lurking about in the paddock and His Lordship is determined to find it...







​


----------



## Chevaux

Thanks for the good read, Merlot. I`m curious -according to my time you posted it on June 22 at 12:05 am; what was your time on your side of the world when you did the posting?


----------



## Merlot

Hi Chevaux - it certainly wasn't 12.05 in the morning LOL...No it was about 5.45pm Saturday June 22nd


----------



## Merlot

*Fat Cats and Visitors...*

Tonight on Le Zephyr Files...Gollamb is back, visitors arrive without carrots and Muzzerr embarrasses His Lordship again...






​


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Awww I love Gollamb! He really does have a nice hairdo! But...poor House God lol, Zephyr is so insensitive!


----------



## Northernstar

Zephyr is such a good boy and always ready to show his Muzzer, "I cleaned mah teeths!" What a sweetie he is, Merlot! You are obviously loving him dearly as any 'Uzzer Muzzer' would


----------



## anniegirl

OMG I LOVE these stories!!!!!!


----------



## Merlot

Tonight, on Le Zephyr Files...
His Lordship French Kisses his Aunt and gets a 'talking to' from Uzzerr Muzzerr...







​


----------



## Merlot

*Le 'Impressionable little Tossa'*

Today on Le Zephyr Files...
Le Uncle and Zephyr try to get Uzzerr Muzzerr's attention...







​


----------



## Merlot

*A Windy Day*

Zephyr Fong...
Tonight, on The Zephyr Files
(A Classic Zephyr File)







​


----------



## EquineBovine

Bahahahaha! He is just priceless


----------



## Merlot

Eqqy I swear that boy was pulling all those faces to get me to laugh more - the more I laughed the more extreme he his expressions became - it was absolutely hilarious - could barely hold the camera without shaking.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr discovers who is father is!*

Tonight on Le Zephyr Files...
Persil lets the cat out of the bag...







​


----------



## EquineBovine

He has an adult mane now! Pan's is still a fuzzy Afro!


----------



## Merlot

*Quaffing le wine*

Zephyr is a celebrity wine connoisseur...Who knew!??
Tonight n The Zephyr Files....







​


----------



## Chevaux

Splendid - that one put my DH in a good mood!


----------



## EquineBovine

Seriously love his little lips lol


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr has a Change of career...*

Lord Lubs tries being a Gastronomic Advisor...
Le Uncle is not impressed.
Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Calm Healthy Horses | The Life & Times of Lord LubbaDuck


----------



## EquineBovine

He doesn't get the message very quickly does he? Lol poor old Persil


----------



## Merlot

LOL He has no idea what Persil is so grumpy about - it CERTAINLY can't be anything to do with HIM - His Lordship!
Funnily enough, despite being an 'annoying hairy leedle bludger' (Persil's words not mine) persil LOVES him and knickers to him whenever he approaches (except during meal time) it's just so sweet.
Zephyr is 8 months now - makes you wonder where the time has gone!!!


----------



## EquineBovine

Hehe love revolves around food  and wow they grow up fast!!! When are you looking at weaning him?


----------



## Merlot

There's no hurry to wean - will wait for weather to clear - maybe at 10 - 11 months. Not sure really. Would like Merlot to put more weight on as she's just holding condition at present but the vet said not to worry as she's very healthy - just not 'show' condition ;-)
I'm beginning to think you and Chevaux are the only ones (from here) reading Zephyr's blog now ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine

Nah you can see the likes  and merlot looks good! I agree no rush, the weather is shocking here and at home


----------



## Merlot

It is SNOWING here, ****** it.


----------



## Chevaux

Merlot said:


> ...
> I'm beginning to think you and Chevaux are the only ones (from here) reading Zephyr's blog now ;-)


Crikey, you better not be thinking of shutting it down:shock::shock:


----------



## Skunkworks

Merlot said:


> Tonight, on Le Zephyr Files...
> His Lordship French Kisses his Aunt and gets a 'talking to' from Uzzerr Muzzerr...
> 
> View attachment 221378
> ​


That is _such_ a buckskin attitude eyeroll. 

I had to play catch up with the blog. I have to say I'm super jealous of all your horses, such beautiful animals.


----------



## EquineBovine

At least you can have them rugged! My girls and the midget are all au natural


----------



## EquineBovine

Chevaux said:


> Crikey, you better not be thinking of shutting it down:shock::shock:


Don't worry. I'm only a 3.5 hour drive from her general location so if she does I can go and throw snowballs at her :wink:


----------



## Merlot

Skunkworks said:


> That is _such_ a buckskin attitude eyeroll.
> 
> I had to play catch up with the blog. I have to say I'm super jealous of all your horses, such beautiful animals.


Thanks Skunkworks, I love them very much...guess that shows somewhat ;-)
Persil is getting very arthritic unfortunately so can no longer be ridden. I am hoping Merlot will become my riding horse once His Lordship is weaned...IF she ever weans him LOL I have nightmares of him becoming like those kids that are still breastfeeding at 4 years.
And Chevaux, I was thinking of stopping posting on here because I worry that I am taking up space that other people might like ;-)


----------



## Chevaux

Commendable thought, Merlot, but unacceptable nonetheless. It might be alright if you weren't producing quality work!!


----------



## tempest

I don't post on here much but I do follow the blog Merlot. I'm enjoy it quite a lot. I do believe that you have more followers than you think you do. They're just more of the silent types.


----------



## EquineBovine

Merlot said:


> Thanks Skunkworks, I love them very much...guess that shows somewhat ;-)
> Persil is getting very arthritic unfortunately so can no longer be ridden. I am hoping Merlot will become my riding horse once His Lordship is weaned...IF she ever weans him LOL I have nightmares of him becoming like those kids that are still breastfeeding at 4 years.
> And Chevaux, I was thinking of stopping posting on here because I worry that I am taking up space that other people might like ;-)


Hahaha is she not even pushing him away yet? Freya is already grouchy with pan. She pins her ears and is starting lifting her leg and fake kicking her! I guess pan being a big fat jerk doesn't help


----------



## cobra

I am another one who follows the blog, but does not post here much  Keep up the good work.....i am sure there are many that follow it as well. No need to stop posting, imho....


----------



## cakemom

I read every blog post!! I read from my phone so I never comment because its a pain to do so. 
Sarah and I adore him, so we sit and giggle over his faces.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Nope... no leaving... just not acceptable!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks so much everyone, I am very glad to know people do read the blogs  Sometimes writing can be a very lonely business ;-)
Cheers


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr becomes a 'airdresser - tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Calm Healthy Horses | The Life & Times of Lord LubbaDuck
















​


----------



## QtrBel

Oh no Merlot I'm sure you have quite a faithful following. I have the blog where I can go straight to it. It is inspiring my LD child so please keep posting here. I may not post but I check for new additions.....


----------



## EquineBovine

Heheh I love his expressions. Poor old merlot she has the patience of a saint.


----------



## Oldhorselady

I haven't seen him in a while...he's getting sooooo big!!! What a handsome guy.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Merlot said:


> There's no hurry to wean - will wait for weather to clear - maybe at 10 - 11 months. Not sure really. Would like Merlot to put more weight on as she's just holding condition at present but the vet said not to worry as she's very healthy - just not 'show' condition ;-)
> I'm beginning to think you and Chevaux are the only ones (from here) reading Zephyr's blog now ;-)


Nope, Im still reading it religiously too  just havent commented in a while. Can't get enough of his lordships antics! 
I was wondering about weaning as well. His lordship is getting awfully big


----------



## Reckyroo

Please please don't stop - i'm in the UK and still reading (I just type the www. blog address straight in my browser every few days as I know it from memory ), my son and his girlfriend live in Sweden - they're as addicted as I am  haha.

Zephyr's the horse we all strive to "produce" - Teddy's on his way there - but probably not as compliable as his Lordship - but Zephyr being the oldest is what I guage Teddy's progress on - what will I do without regular updates :shock:?

So keep on - when I see an update on horse forum, I smile before even reading his adventures. :lol:


----------



## Merlot

Reckyroo said:


> Zephyr's the horse we all strive to "produce" - Teddy's on his way there - but probably not as compliable as his Lordship - but Zephyr being the oldest is what I guage Teddy's progress on - what will I do without regular updates :shock:?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Good Grief Reckyroo - is this wise...he is a very naughty (and hairy) little boy you know - just ask his Muzzerr ;-)
> And thanks everyone, you really brought a smile to my face. I'm shouting myself a new prof camera today, should at last be able to capture decent movement pics :-B
> And yes Riddles he is getting to be rather large and I probably should start the weaning process but to tell you the truth his Mother loves him so much - and she was devastated after losing her first foal so I'm letting them be for now - there's no hurry really, although I am desperate to get back to riding.....


----------



## QtrBel

We give the mares about 3 months off and then depending on personality we will ride on property with baby right there loose if we are in the pasture riding or in a pen near by if doing work in the small riding area. The drafts we just let babies tag along and grab a drink when they feel the need. We're in no rush. Gets them back in shape for after weaning. I doubt we will be able to do this with the newest addition as he has a very dominant and assertive personality. Doesn't stay near momma either unless he wants something and she's given up on chasing him. He's about 5 weeks now. He spends more time outside the pasture than in as he's just like daddy electric doesn't phase him.....


----------



## Merlot

I wish I could do that Qtrbel but unfortunately due to the increase of sodding dairy farming over here there are no places nearby that can safely ride with His Lordship in tow. It's all roads. I don't like to ride in the paddock as they are no more than about 10 acres and both me and horse gets pretty bored very quickly with that ;-)
I so miss my days of living on a big station SIIIGH!


----------



## QtrBel

Understand. We have 25 to ride through and it goes from flat land, through woods and along a hollow and then into a small valley. Same scenery but we vary the route to cut the boredom. I have always wanted to go to Australia since reading The Thornbirds way back when. A friend of my husband has family on a big station so maybe one day we'll make it over.


----------



## Merlot

LOL erm, QTRBEL, I'm in New Zealand - there's a fair bit of sea between us and Australia ;-)


----------



## QtrBel

That there is. My bad and I knew you were in New Zealand too. I have Australia on the brain. My ex SIL was invited to row with the New Zealand team in the Olympics in college. Spent a couple of years there and loved it. Her pics are so green.


----------



## Merlot

She proabably lives in the west coast of either island - it's much greener there all year round
And you are forgiven - it's all Le Uncle's fault for being Australian ;-)


----------



## Reckyroo

If Teddy's half the character of Zephyr, I think we'll be fine :lol:

I just look at Teddys face and think he's the most beautiful horsey features i've ever seen - like a proud mum *sigh* haha 

If I had the talent (I won't say time as i've a deckchair at the stable so time isn't a problem for me ), i'd start a blog like yours, but as I haven't, i'll just have to revel in Zephyr's adventures instead :clap:so keep up the good work xx


----------



## Reckyroo

Regarding weaning, will you be leaving Merlot to just push him off her and refuse to let him feed? 

I must admit i've had a few tears  about having to split Fox and Teddy up (i've been told the way to wean is to seperate them for a month - different stables/venues etc) and we've just got her weight back up (she's looking really good after dropping dramatically in a short space of time) so i'd like her to wean him herself now we've hopefully brought her weight up to stay at a steady weight - like they would in the wild but being new to this, i'm not sure if that's the way to go?


----------



## Merlot

If Merlot was having another foal I'd od the self weaning - but unfortunately if there is no other foal on the way (which there isn't) I believe the mare will keep on feeding as long as baby feels like feeding - I'm guessing in Zephyr's case...never. So yes SIIIGH he will have to be weaned - have been taking him for walks without her - he loves it - she frets. And eventually I will separate them into paddocks where they can see each other and maybe even touch noses but he can't feed, and then gradually increase the time he spends out of her sight with longer walks. I don't believe in sudden weaning - far too traumatic. We're bringing Persil's best buddy Danny Boy back for the weaning so Merlot will be with Danny while Zephyr stays with his Uncle. Once officially weaned he will be going off to be with a big herd including a gorgeous quarter horse girlfriend only a year older than he is.
This will be a lot of fun to photograph I am guessing ;-)


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr practises his new hairdressing skills on Le Uncle with results that have Muzzerr sniggering all morning!

Tonight in The Zephyr Files...





















​


----------



## QtrBel

Quelle horruer! Combien tragique pour Oncle. Zephyr l'avez fait, n'est-ce pas? ROFL....


----------



## Chevaux

^^ mai oui - il en est ainsi!!!


----------



## Merlot

Oh it was so Chevaux - ironic that it happened the day after His Lordship decided to get into hairdressing but yes it happened LOL


----------



## Reckyroo

Merlot said:


> If Merlot was having another foal I'd od the self weaning - but unfortunately if there is no other foal on the way (which there isn't) I believe the mare will keep on feeding as long as baby feels like feeding - I'm guessing in Zephyr's case...never. So yes SIIIGH he will have to be weaned - have been taking him for walks without her - he loves it - she frets. And eventually I will separate them into paddocks where they can see each other and maybe even touch noses but he can't feed, and then gradually increase the time he spends out of her sight with longer walks. I don't believe in sudden weaning - far too traumatic. We're bringing Persil's best buddy Danny Boy back for the weaning so Merlot will be with Danny while Zephyr stays with his Uncle. Once officially weaned he will be going off to be with a big herd including a gorgeous quarter horse girlfriend only a year older than he is.
> This will be a lot of fun to photograph I am guessing ;-)


Wonderful - I've been worrying about the weaning - suddenly seperating them - and her not knowing if he's going to be coming back (as her last 6 foals didn't!) - we only have the 2 horses and we're not on a yard so a little planning will have to go into this I think although we're going to be doeing a bit of DIY, ready for splitting the stable in 2 - ready for when Teddy's weaned. At the moment, he still wants to walk behind Fox or at the side of her when being led, so I again, a bit more work needed there with him as i'm hoping to ride Fox next year so will need him to be used to seperation - i'm having lessons at a riding school in readyness - today i was the oldest "pupil" by 30 years :shock: xx


----------



## QtrBel

Did you feel the quake?


----------



## Merlot

Not this time - we've had our fair share - actually, as Flossom the cat said...Hardly worth getting out of bed for a 5.6 quake - Here in Canterbury, We only start to move if a wall actually comes down ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine

I haven't felt any! Don't envy you though hehe


----------



## QtrBel

We had a small one in Tx that caused the ceiling to fall in one of the upstairs rooms. Would have been a problem if we'd have been in there as the ceilings were horsehair plaster and iron reinforcements from the late 1800/early1900. Carted literally a ton of material out (big room). Earthquakes scare me. Sounds funny from one where hurricanes are common.... Glad you didn't feel it.


----------



## Merlot

Good grief QtrBel, I'd rather have earthquakes than hurricanes any day!!! now THEY are truly scary!


----------



## Merlot

*Le Royal Birth is at last acknowledged!*

*Le Royal Birth is acknowledged AT LAST and Zephyr prepares himself for the inevitable paparazzi explosion...
tonight on the Zephyr Files...








*


----------



## EquineBovine

Is it wrong to think Persil is just a whole hunk of yum? He is simply lovely! And his lordship is turning into a lovely big boy too!  I kinda want to come steal le uncle though heheh


----------



## Merlot

Awww thanks Eqqy. Persil is (and always will be) My Special Boy; I've always loved him. He's really starting to show his age, but I think he looks kind of regal now :shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Great reads. I still smile every time I read a new one. Thank you for keeping them going.


----------



## QtrBel

He's so full of himself....too cuuuuute.


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr and Muzzerr take up watching sports - 
tonight on The Zephyr Files...







​


----------



## Chevaux

^^ Good one, Merlot.


----------



## QtrBel

We have both mower rodeos and races here. Could be just a red neck thing....


----------



## Reckyroo

Merlot said:


> Zephyr and Muzzerr take up watching sports -
> 
> tonight on The Zephyr Files...​
> View attachment 237937​


Love this one :clap: xx


----------



## Merlot

*Le Zephyr Files tonight...*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Le Sporting events are proving popular - even the dogs are involved in watching (and commenting) now!







​


----------



## Merlot

*Le Imposteur in le paddock!!!*

The horses have shifted paddocks and Danny Boy is back in with them...
Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...


----------



## EquineBovine

Your Danny boy looks like KC who is currently herd leader of her son, Pan, Freya and Ham. She's got cushions too but it totally awesome.
And isn't Zeph getting big!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

> Le Uncle ees going on and on een Australian and ah am thinking about
> ‘ow come sheep don’t shrink in le rain. Ah often think about thees.


Classic! :rofl:


----------



## Merlot

Yes Evilhorse, you can just tell that Zephyr is thinking about all sorts of things when he is being lectured to by Le Uncle - and none of them about anything related to what Le Uncle is trying to explain to him LOL he does it with me too ;-)


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx

awwwwl he is tooo cute and I love his color what was his dad? (color and breed)


----------



## Merlot

Hi xXcre8tiveXx
his Dad is NZ Stationbred/anglo arab and his mom is a Quarter horse.
Here are some pics of his Dad - he is a stunner 

























Cheers​


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx

he is stunning and a tank! you are gonna have a solid little guy... I love baby's color more than dads though, will he say that color or is that just his foal coat?


----------



## Merlot

At this stage he starting to moult the baby fluff and the colour under this seems to be a beautiful silken pale gold. Not sure how dark he will go beyond that. And to be honest, he's such a character I wouldn't care if he turned out to be mud brown.


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx

That's very true as long as they are healthy...He looks like a character... I have always wanted a foal lol maybe someday


----------



## Merlot

*Le horreour of le Visiting Aunt...*

Tonight...On The Zephyr Files....
Zephyr has to kiss his Aunt and be on his BEST behaviour....







​


----------



## TimWhit91

I love Zeph, his expressions are so adorable


----------



## Chevaux

Thanks from both DH and me for more enjoyable episodes.

Also, Zephr's sire is my kind of horse - handsome and robust.


----------



## QtrBel

That is one nice baby daddy Merlot!


----------



## Teeallmee

I just joined the forum today and have discovered your Zephyr Files......omg! With his expressions and your gift of writing, your colt and you make a great team! Very marketable indeed! Thanks for the laughs! Your boy is gorgeous! You are both blessed to have each other! Looking forward to more installations!


----------



## Merlot

Thank you so much Teeallmee and welcome to this great forum


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

One whole week without my Zephyr fix. Withdrawal symptoms are horrible


----------



## Teeallmee

Reckyroo said:


> Wonderful - I've been worrying about the weaning - suddenly seperating them - and her not knowing if he's going to be coming back (as her last 6 foals didn't!) - we only have the 2 horses and we're not on a yard so a little planning will have to go into this I think although we're going to be doeing a bit of DIY, ready for splitting the stable in 2 - ready for when Teddy's weaned. At the moment, he still wants to walk behind Fox or at the side of her when being led, so I again, a bit more work needed there with him as i'm hoping to ride Fox next year so will need him to be used to seperation - i'm having lessons at a riding school in readyness - today i was the oldest "pupil" by 30 years :shock: xx


My filly is 2 just over 2 years old........never been separated/relocated from her mother. I ride Whiskey ( mom ) and leave Lily (filly) with a pasture mate, She continues to nurse for comfort ( when I return her mom or after they have been separated for a little while.). the vet said that that is okay as long as mom is willing. I do have to say it is strange to see a large horse suckling on her momma! But like some human mothers would say......"she is only 27 months old! ".


----------



## Merlot

*Le Picnic*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files....

Danny Boy is back and to celebrate he takes the herd out over the fence and up the road for a 'picnic' and Uzzerr Muzzerr needs a good dose of AlleviateC just to calm down.
(She has also aged about 20 years)







​


----------



## tempest

For some reason. That picture almost seems like a painting to me.


----------



## EquineBovine

Bloody men!


----------



## Merlot

*Knowing Stuff*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr annoys Le Uncle and pretends to have an attack of Colic to get out of a bollocking in Australian.


----------



## tempest

Is it warm enough to shave Danny?


----------



## Merlot

Nooo Tempest. He is fine - he has Cushings unfortunately which makes him so hairy however they are all starting to moult now and in another few weeks whenever I groom Danny the ground will look like snow - lots of hair for the birds to use for nesting material 
Apart from the fact he is so hairy, we manage his cushings with his diet and he is remarkably healthy - gallops around like a young horse. Obviously we don't cover him!


----------



## tempest

I guessed he had Cushings, I used to ride a mare who had it. I just wondered if you were going to shave him.


----------



## Merlot

No I have a real thing against clipping although having said that - if he got so bad his coat matted, then obviously we would clip - however we do groom him thoroughly - although it doesn't look it in these photos!


----------



## Merlot

There is a New Paddock Champion - Compulsive viewing...
Tonight in
The Zephyr Files....


----------



## EquineBovine

Woah! Merlot DOES have a big bum for Zeph to hid behind haha


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
An Astonishingly Handsome and Intelligent little Boy turns up in the paddock...







​


----------



## Saucy12

He is so stunning! LOVE his coloring too


----------



## Teeallmee

Can I be one of your horses, Merlot? Lol


----------



## QtrBel

You know what they say about little boys and their mother's - he'll forever find big bottom's attractive. I fear I've scarred mine as he thinks girl's his age are so beneath him....


----------



## Merlot

Electric Fence? or merely TENS therapy...
tonight on The Zephyr Files....
www.calmhealthyhorses.com/blog







​


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
> Zephyr annoys Le Uncle and pretends to have an attack of Colic to get out of a bollocking in Australian.
> View attachment 258338


I just love Aussie-speak!!

And Zephyr!! :wink:


----------



## Reckyroo

Merlot said:


> Electric Fence? or merely TENS therapy...
> tonight on The Zephyr Files....
> www.calmhealthyhorses.com/blog
> 
> View attachment 265577
> ​


Hahahaha - Zephyr's such a character - Teddy bites the top of the stakes and pulls them out - Foxy won't go anywhere near the electric fencing though - she's old and wise enough to know it hurts............... :lol:


----------



## EquineBovine

Ooo little sod! He looks so chuffed with himself lol


----------



## Merlot

*Les Girls Arrive next door!*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files there is great excitement at the paddock - Les Girls arrive next door...
Muzzerr is not happy and Zephyr decides he wants to be a 'Pervert' like Le Uncle and Monsieur Danny Boy when he grows up...







​


----------



## Chevaux

Good one, Merlot.


----------



## barrelbeginner

OH my gosh!! The closest horse in the picture.. looks soo cute. I wanna cuddle with his fluffiness:O!!! hhaa


----------



## Teeallmee

Fabulous! Love it!


----------



## QtrBel

Off to read the two newest installments. When the world is upside down and everyone around has gone bat crap crazy those are my sanity and always bring a smile. Don't stop writing. 

Electric fence. We have two that laugh at them and proceed to walk through any strength...


----------



## QtrBel

Can you so kindly Fedex some of that chemical weapon so I can discourage a few trollops here it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Merlot

*Impressing Les Girls*

Tonight on the ZEPHYR FILES...
The Boys are STILL trying to impress Les Girls - this time with fancy Break dance moves.... Zephyr has had enough.
'Ah live een a paddock full of embiciles' he says.







​


----------



## Stirrup

Theres are too good! Haha.


----------



## QtrBel

Love it!


----------



## Merlot

*Le Rope Training....*

Zephyr Attempts to teach Le Uncle 'Le Spanial Walk'
He needs comforting after it ends in tears and poor Uncle Persil cops it.
Today on THE ZEPHYR FILES...







​


----------



## Merlot

*Wandering minds*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...Le Uncle is in big trouble again....







​


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

He is getting so big! I cant believe it


----------



## QtrBel

Wasn't there a Bad A** Browns thread here, somewhere? Maybe she needs her own Bad A** Butts thread. I'm sure there would be several proudly joining her..... As always the best entertainment on the net.:lol:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

QtrBel said:


> Wasn't there a Bad A** Browns thread here, somewhere? Maybe she needs her own Bad A** Butts thread. I'm sure there would be several proudly joining her..... As always the best entertainment on the net.:lol:


I want that thread to happen!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Qtrbel and don't worry I have plans for Muzzerr.... ;-)
We're just getting over an enormous and very scary storm here. No power, phone, internet or water for up to 5 days!!! Have had to come into town to get my emails etc.
Check this tree out - just up the road from us, one of about 30 this size that came down!!!
Never mind the power lines and poles that snapped!!!
Amazing no one hurt and the horses, were only concerned with the late arrival of their breakfast!
His Lordship thinks everything is most exciting!


----------



## Druydess

Wow Merlot!! We've had some doozies here in FL, but that one looks nasty!!


----------



## Chevaux

Ooohh:shock:


----------



## Falcor74

Glad everyone is ok! Looks nasty!!!


----------



## QtrBel

I've seen some bad ones too. That one looks like it was nasty. Ours put their heads down and rears to the wind and chanting "butts to the wind, butts to the wind, butts to the wind" until it is all over then the heads pop up and it becomes "where's dinner"


----------



## Merlot

**** Qtrbel - now THAT is exactly what mine did!!! Must be an international thing!
Cheers


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Wow - glad you were all OK Cathy!! Nasty storm - I would have been hiding under my table lol.

Can't wait for Zephyr to regale us with his storm heroics!


----------



## QtrBel

We leave Dodge. Last time we weren't able to come home for a year from the amt of destruction parts of the property took. No tables for us. I will say at the time I also had a very small baby. Now that he's older I'd be tempted to ride one out here. Can't wait to see what Zephyr has to say as well:lol:


----------



## Teeallmee

Thank God you and your family and horses are okay.......Can't wait to hear Zephyr's reaction to the storm!


----------



## Merlot

*When trees go bad....*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
According to Monsieur Paterson, the trees were up all night partying, necessitating a lie-down the next day. 
Zephyr learns a lesson.






​


----------



## Merlot

*A Little Colour Issue....*

Tonight on the Zephyr Files....
Golden or BEIGE...War rages between Muzzerr and the boys.








Calm Healthy Horses | The Life & Times of Lord LubbaDuck​


----------



## trainerunlimited

Whoa, Merlot! I haven't checked in on your boy in some time and he has GROWN! Grats on such an inquisitive little guy! My mare looks like he does in the winter, lol.


----------



## Merlot

Yep he is enormous...and inquisitive doesn't quite cover it LOL He is totally fearless. Everything to him is a BIG JOKE... here he is caught in the act of removing a plastic bag from husband's pocket...
It's a case of being searched at the border when you enter his paddock LOL


----------



## QtrBel

Doesn't DH know all plastic bags should come with treats encased?


----------



## Merlot

Well you see, it's like this, when entering the border of the paddock, husband was thoroughly and almost strip searched and all items of interest removed by some young overbearing large hairy demanding Paddock lieutenant who shall not be named. 
Later, and in the picture, that same 'paddock lieutenant', determined that husband may not have given up everything. SO once again, he was strip searched and more items of interest were removed.
I've tried to tell husband NOT to bring any contraband with him, but it seems that he is being forced to bring it in by the elderly chestnut gelding who (thinks he) rules the paddock.


----------



## Druydess

HAHAHA!! Too funny.. I can see it happening as you describe it!


----------



## Merlot

*Le Paddock Inspecteur*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr takes his new job very seriously.
Noone will be bringing contraband into his paddock without being stopped and thoroughly searched....


----------



## EquineBovine

Yey! His legs are getting dark


----------



## QtrBel

TOOOOO funny! Can't wait to share this one with the boy. He feels like he gets it every time he goes out to catch horses for lessons as they know he always brings apples or watermelon.


----------



## Merlot

*Flattery - The Oirish Way....*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files,
Danny Boy and Le Uncle are in big trouble with Muzzerr again, but miraculously Danny sweet talks his way back into Muzzerr'z heart! Zephyr is Gobsmacked.







​


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Teeheehee!


----------



## EliRose

Oh my goodness, I am laughing so hard at today's installment!  My gelding decided to give me his best "Zephyr-impressions" today, I think he has been reading along! :lol:


----------



## Merlot

awww elirose - is he a buckskin too? It's hard to tell but he looks gorgeous


----------



## EliRose

Hehe, bad lighting, bad time of day, and a bad (phone) camera make it very hard to tell, but yep he is a buckskin! He's become exceptionally light in the past week or so. Thank you, your horses are all gorgeous too


----------



## cobra

Hoping all is well with y'all Merlot.....
looking forward to another update.


----------



## nuisance

I'm having withdrawl symptoms for my dose of the Zephyr Files! Hope all is well with ya'll!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

16 days and no Zephyr....

Did his lordship get camera shy?


----------



## Chevaux

Yes, I'm missing his Lordship as well. Perhaps he has gone on a royal tour of his commonwealth and will be returning shortly???


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hope all is well with you and the horses, Cathy! Missing His Lordship, Muzzer, Le Uncle, Danny Boy and even la girls next door.


----------



## Merlot

Sorry everyone, I've been away just got back and His Lordship informs me that there is a pile of diction ready for me to write up. He always has a lot to say. Be on to it again in the next few days  Cheers and thanks for your support!!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Merlot said:


> Sorry everyone, I've been away just got back and His Lordship informs me that there is a pile of diction ready for me to write up. He always has a lot to say. Be on to it again in the next few days  Cheers and thanks for your support!!!


Good to hear all is well - hope that "away" means you went on a lovely holiday! 

Oh gosh, can't wait til Zephyr is a young adult horse and preparing his thesis for his Masters in Philosophy! :lol: Although of course he may do this earlier, he is after all le brilliant foal prodigy...


----------



## Merlot

*Muzzerr ees Back!!*

TODAY on THE ZEPHYR FILES...
Muzzerr ees Back!!! and His Lordship learns all about the Art of Smiling....


----------



## Chevaux

Thank you Merlot!


----------



## Reckyroo

Wonderful - just what was needed after a crappy week :lol:


----------



## wdblevin

... I hope the time away from your 'audience' was enjoyable and/or productive and/or _whatever_ (as long as it was good)!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks everyone,I had a lovely time looking & Photographing at birds... (Pictured - a NZ Tui)








and seals (Pictured a NZ Fur Seal) Very excited to see they have made such a dramatic come-back!








and helping people with their horse (people) problems.
The only problem - I missed my baby boy so much I ached to get home to home! Of course I expected he would feel the same (yeah right) but what was interesting is that Muzzerr (Merlot) (The real Merlot) would have nothing to do with the friend I had looking after them but when I went into the paddock she gathered me up with much nickering as if I am her (uzzerr) foal!!! Zephyr followed me round everywhere but more out of carrot sensing duties I expect (not that I actually do give them carrots every time I am down there) and Le Uncle (Persil) ignored me completely - very unusual. He seemed to be quite cross with me for being away so long.
This morning everything is back to normal wth much snuggling from everyone 
Sorry to hear your week has been crappy reckyroo - hope you are not caught up in the fires.


----------



## Reckyroo

No fires (i'm in the UK) although I seem to be caught up in plenty of crossfires this week :lol:

I think the horses sense when something's happening - i've been having a tough time lately about what to do with Teddy - I always said I wouldn't get rid of him but i'm doubting my experience to bring on a foal who's almost as big as his 15.2hh mum and he's been a little sh*t these last few weeks (although he IS due to be gelded in the next few weeks so that will hopefully knock him down a peg or two) but this week both him and my gorgeous, temperamental, moody-cow Foxy have been so lovely and so well behaved, it's as though the last few naughty weeks haven't happened :? I think they know they have to behave or Teddy gets it :lol: Even the hubby's stepping up and helping with training so we can keep Teddy.

But of course I can guarantee that Zephry will always cheer me up :wink:

p.s. beautiful photos - just wow!


----------



## Merlot

oh DUH! for some reason I thought you were in Australia.
How old is Teddy? Yes gelding should definitely help though it will take a few months for the hormones to dissipate. 
So far Zephyr has been amazing. I am expecting that he will try me out any time from now though as he is becoming a 'teenager' but so far so good. He is very respectful yet cheeky so endears himself to everyone who meets him. His mother is a gentle soul and it seems to be rubbing off on him  I'm very very lucky.
Don't worry Recky things will get better


----------



## Reckyroo

Merlot said:


> oh DUH! for some reason I thought you were in Australia.
> How old is Teddy? Yes gelding should definitely help though it will take a few months for the hormones to dissipate.
> So far Zephyr has been amazing. I am expecting that he will try me out any time from now though as he is becoming a 'teenager' but so far so good. He is very respectful yet cheeky so endears himself to everyone who meets him. His mother is a gentle soul and it seems to be rubbing off on him  I'm very very lucky.
> Don't worry Recky things will get better


Fingers crossed you're right - Teddy's 7 months now (just) - he can be so sweet - always following you round and watching you muck out and as soon as we have new shavings down, he's straight in rolling round - he really is such a sweetheart but he's decided he's NOT going to walk on a leadrope for the time being (which my son will be rectifying tomorrow) and he started to turn his bum and kick when you shouted no! but a few flicks on his bum with the crop sorted that one out and this last week he seems to have gone back to his usual sweet inquisitive self.... 

Seriously, my 4 boys were easier than this :lol:


----------



## QtrBel

Snake in patterned pajamas..... I'm still laughing. Thanks so much. The pics are beautiful.


----------



## Merlot

*The Weaning*

Zephyr throws a wobbly but then forgets what he is meant to be upset about and, well, keeps calm and carry's on!!!
Tonight on The Zephyr Files....


----------



## EquineBovine

NICE photo!


----------



## EquineBovine

And wow he is not impressed! Haha such a mummies boy! Such a pretty face though.


----------



## Merlot

Weirdly, he threw a tantrum for about a minute - even throwing himself on the ground!!! Next thing, he is over to Danny to see what he is up to and when I went down ater they are both grazing happily tgether at the opposite end of the paddock. Muzzerr was busy chatting to les girls and Persil was busy stuffing his face....will be a sleepless night for me tonight ( Can't help worrying)


----------



## Chevaux

Good installment, Merlot!!


----------



## QtrBel

Too funny. The mite definitely has some grandiose ideas. Surely he'll live up to them though.


----------



## Reckyroo

He's so precious :lol:

(and we're STILL reading silently in a French accent haha)


----------



## Merlot

Tonight...On The Zephyr Files...
Fond Farewells....Adieu Muzzerr....


----------



## QtrBel

He's growing up.....:sad:


----------



## Merlot

Thought I'd post this despite not having written his diary for the day yet but I loved the shot so much and having finally managed to get him (The world's most laid back foal) looking alert I just had to show you all ;-)
I also though it would be fun to post one of him as a baby and one now at 11 months to show you the change! He hasn't finished moulting yet but his colour looks to be going to be divine - so excited!


----------



## Falcor74

He's so beautiful!


----------



## Merlot

*The ephyr Files...Zephyr Soprano Brave Paddock Soldier*

Tonight on Le Zephyr Files....
Danny (Monsieur Paterson) and Zephyr have eaten too much and Zephyr deals to a Holy Crap without Le Uncle to help him.....


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I just found this and I love it. So I'm posting so I remember to come back and continue reading. I have just remembered that I have a midterm in three hours that I haven't exactly studied for...thanks to this! So I'll be back


----------



## Zexious

Look at those pretty faces! <3


----------



## tempest

Horse horror films "The Bag that Flapped". I love it Merlot.


----------



## Merlot

**** Tempest, that's great I love that as a title for a horror flick.
Might just carry on with that theme for a bit if that's OK with you?
Foreversun, have you been to the actual Zephyr Files? My signature has the link. What I put on here is just the precursor to the files which are too long to post here


----------



## tempest

Haha, thanks Merlot. I can't take too much of the credit on that one. I got it from this picture.










I don't think they'd mind if you used the title.


----------



## Merlot

LOL that's great love it


----------



## Zexious

xD Hilarious!


----------



## Merlot

*Gud Moaning Le Uncle...*

Today, on The Zephyr Files...
The Uncle has a rude awakening and His Lordship gets stuck.


----------



## Chevaux

Excellent, Merlot!


----------



## EquineBovine

Poor, long suffering Persil. Hope the fireworks weren't too bad. I really hate them so much. Why the hell does New Zealand celebrate Guy Fawkes anyway?! They love to decry their British heritage every chance they get but if there's the slightest hint of blowing stuff up and getting completely sozzled they are there will bells on. Grr.
Ok, kiwi rant over.
Lovely photos as always


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha yeah I was really puzzled when a Kiwi friend of mine mentioned Guy Fawkes night. I was like "wuht?" We certainly don't do it here over in Persil-land. But then I think we blow our city fireworks budget every New Years. 

Hilarious stuff Cathy, I always love the interactions between an old gelding and a young upstart - and Zephyr is particularly good as he's particularly cheeky! And very 'andsome and clever of course ;-)


----------



## Merlot

*Le Talking Tree*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files....
Zephyr gets abducted by a Talking Tree...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh yes, Le Uncle looks so "overjoyed" Zephyr! :lol: Love the last photo, Zephyr's expression is priceless.


----------



## QtrBel

Love, love, love the side by side comparison. You'd know it was the same horse just by the expression. As he can do the Farting Dog pose so well has he considered starting his own yoga center? He can release his own videos and make a mint.... Considering my last instructor I'd take from Zephyr in a heart beat.:lol:


----------



## Merlot

Zephyr may well start his own yoga centre. He really is very good at it - I'll have a word with him about it. ;-)


----------



## Merlot

*Le 'ostage Situation*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files
Le Uncle is trying to pose for a photo shoot when Zephyr Discovers Le Uncle is hiding something....






​


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files....*

*Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Le Uncle gets some 'Fizzio' Therapy and Zephyr is highly suspicious.... (at first)*


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files*

*Today on The Zephyr Files ... 
Zephyr is Dreaming of Les Girls and hats must be removed.*


----------



## wdblevin

Awww... Look at those baby teeth in the last pix. ;-D


----------



## tempest

Did Zephyr really put his hat back on?

And where did you get the name Zephyr from? I don't remember if you ever told us.


----------



## Merlot

Yes he did. Hilarious. Zepher has a thing about hats, he is fascinated with what is under them. He removes everyone's hats - except mine for some reason LOL He doesn't always replace them though.
His name means light breeze (wind), I named him this for the following reasons...
1. his Mother spent most of her pregnancy farting up a storm and
2. Zephyr was the name of one of my favourite characters in a childhood book - he was a baby elephant.
;-)


----------



## tempest

Ok. I wondered if you meant his name to mean wind. In Greek mythology Zephyrus (or Zephyr) is the Greek God of the West Wind, the gentlest of the winds. Zephyrus is known as the fructifying wind, the messenger of spring.


----------



## EquineBovine

Such a cutie!


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr is One Year Old Today!*

Gud Moaning to you mah many Fans.
Today eet ees le day of mah birth. Of course, such a day should be marked with le public 'oliday and much fireworks.
As ah am informed that thees ees not possible, instead, ah expect ah may be groaning by le end of eet from le carrot overdose.
You may personally deliveur le carrots or 'ave them sent to mah paddock. Please mark le box clearly with le big poison sign so Le Uncle will not suspect eet ees full of carrots.
eh eh eh


----------



## Falcor74

Look at that cheeky grin! Happy Birthday to one big handsome fella!!!


----------



## EquineBovine

Happy birthday Lordship! Can't believe it's been a year!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Happy Birthday gorgeous young man!! You certainly are maturing to be quite a stunner! :happydance::clap:

I hope Zephyr never outgrows his silliness...keeps us all very entertained.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr's Birthday...*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files - Find out what Zephyr is doing with his stick...Is he the world's first Horse Tool User???


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, what a character you've got! and he has so many fans, too!


----------



## Zexious

Man, look at that face! He is a doll <3


----------



## wdblevin

'Find out what Zephyr is doing with his stick'

I believe he is looking for some ink so he can take up calligraphy!


----------



## QtrBel

Belated Happy Birthday wishes to his Lordship!!!


----------



## Northernstar

He looks so suddenly grown up! As if he's now a 'beefy teen-age foot ball player!' Still, the handsome lad he ever was! It's nostalgic now to look back at his baby pictures with those fuzzy ears.....Sigh!


----------



## Merlot

I know Northernstar, he was SOOOO cute as a baby horse! Now he is just CHEEKY! I love comparing his baby photos with the photos of him now, in fact here you go...
Here he is blatting round at 2 days old and again just the other day at 1 year old... Spot the difference LOL

Also thanks you everyone for the birthday wishes to His Lordship ;-)


----------



## Chevaux

This is after the fact now without a doubt, Merlot, but did you ever give any thought to Zephyr being stallion material as he does look pretty darn good?


----------



## Merlot

HI Chevaux,

Thanks for the vote of confidence there, and my vet actually asked me the same thing - and then said why don't I put Merlot back in foal to the same stallion...

Well, I adore horses (and all other animals except the human one ;-)) and could not bear to think that I would be responsible for bringing in to this world another creature that could end up as easily being abused through either ignorance or malicious intent. (Thinking here of ensuing foals)
As in the States, we have far too many horses being bred here who are being slaughtered for want of a good home.
His Lordship (and his Mother and Uncle) have a forever home with me. (I also have back-up arranged in case anything happens to me)
So although, I would absolutely LOVE having another foal around, I have monetary limits...and I know what they are ;-)
Besides this way I can concentrate 100% on making sure that Zephyr becomes the best, most loved little horse in the whole wide world 
(Mine anyway ;-))


----------



## Merlot

Whew that was a lecture and a half - sorry Chevaux ;-)
Here's a pic of what His Lordship and his Uncle were up today....
It suddenly got very cold and wet. I did pop a cover on Zephyr but he managed to undo the front straps TWICE so I figured he was better off without it! The Gob****e.


----------



## Chevaux

No lecture, Merlot - just well said.


----------



## EquineBovine

Poor Persil. I just want to wrap him up, sneak him away from that insufferable little sod and feed him carrots hehe. He is my favorite  
As for the cover, you may want to invest in a straight jacket lol go Zeph go!


----------



## Zexious

xD They look so silly together. I love these pics xD <3


----------



## ForeverSunRider

When might we expect another post in you ever so delightful blog that I read on a regular basis?


----------



## Merlot

Here you go ForeverSunrider, since you asked;-)

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
The sky is leaking and Zephyr and Le Uncle 'ave a big 'fart'....







​


----------



## wdblevin

Merlot, I don't think I've seen Zephyr with a sleepy eye like that! I wonder if Le Uncle was whispering him a bed-time story. ;-P


----------



## QtrBel

Mine would shred blankets..... Keep up the great stories. When and if you ever publish a coffee table adventure I want mine signed by the hairy little tossa himself! Mine son wants Percil and the sheep to sign his.


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Yay! Thank you


----------



## Zexious

'Dat face <3 I think he wants to visit CO...


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr is 'famished' and Le Uncle enters him in a one legged **** kicking competition...
and just for your son, QtrBel, the sheep make an appearance....


----------



## Merlot

Forgot the pic LOL (zephyr's best friend - Gollamb,
Tonight, on the Zephyr Files...)







​


----------



## QtrBel

He sends his thanks! He has sheep on his most wanted list but we are so humid I'd be afraid they'd mold. He's seriously considering mushroom farming. No inputs necessary...


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files...*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr gets groovy with a singing session...
(don't ask)







​


----------



## rideverystride

Goodness… He is a STUNNER .


----------



## Nikkibella

I subbed when you first posted and he's grown so much since then !! so glad to see he's doing well


----------



## Merlot

*Not Talking*

Today, on The Zephyr Files...
His Lordship and his Uncle are NOT TALKING....
Find out why on The Zephyr Files...


----------



## QtrBel

Absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## Reckyroo

Is that Muzzer i can see in the background


----------



## Reckyroo

Yep  (just read Zephyr's lastest adventure) xx


----------



## wdblevin

QtrBel said:


> Absolutely love it!!!!


Ditto!


----------



## QtrBel

My son much appreciated the sheep without sheep's clothing.... We may have to break down and get a pair.


----------



## Merlot

Today on the Zephyr Files...
Zephyr and Le Uncle play 'Grullos in the Mist'...


----------



## wdblevin

Boyz love playing face tag!


----------



## anniegirl

Oh my goodness he is absolutely stunning!!! its been a while since ive checked in!!!! Love the stories! the sheep still get me everytime lol!


----------



## Merlot

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
The awesome power of the Great Cream Paddock Shark....


----------



## QtrBel

OH my. Faster than a speeding pullet. That's a feat. Thanks for providing such family fun entertainment. My son is now in awe of F. MacFearsome and wants to know what the F stands for.


----------



## PonioUK

What a gorgeous wee one! :-o
Looking forward to seeing how he grows up!


----------



## Merlot

HI Qtrbel,
F. stands for Flossom.
My dear old pooch Partly Bluett actually rescued Flossom from a box on a river bank where she had been dumped at the tender age of aprox 3 weeks. (she's 11years now and Partly is 14) He kept dragging me back to this box until eventually I opened it and found this timy starving ball of fluff no bigger than tennis ball. Of course, there was no going back, I lovingly bottle fed her for another week (every 4 hours) and Partly used to tuck her under his back leg at night to sleep (I'm not kidding). 
Anyway she has grown in to a monster who rules the entire house and paddocks. She is even famous for attacking a CLYDESDALE (She didn't realise, she later informed everyone, that clydesdales are more than just the fluff on their back legs.
You can tell him she goes by many names...
Her 'birth name' is Flossom MacFearsome however around here she is also known by the following...
1. F. Possovitz Attorney at Paw
2. Furrio the Enforcer (From Furio on The Sopranos)
3. That Fat Little ******* who attacks visitors whom she deems have outstayed their welcome (Of course we don't call her that, but our friends do)


----------



## Merlot

Oh and Qtrbel, here's a pic of the very spoiled Flossom MacFearsome just for your son ;-)


----------



## QtrBel

He's in love. He watches Milo and Otis all the time and thinks they took the story form you now. His CAT HRH Ladybug Gingersnap is queen bee here. She's a slasher and dasher by nature and poor DH generally sports multiple facial lacerations as she insists the top of his head is the throne from which she should rule. I keep telling him not to bend over when she is near....
ETA I love her names. My old dobie rewarded those that overstayed a bite on the butt as they were leaving (at her insistence). You were her best buddy if you were drinking Jack Daniels and Coke and allowed her to sneak a sip.


----------



## Merlot

*Happy Holidays...*

Hope everyone has a great time these holidays and a swimmingly good New Year...
From the Lesser known Hairy NZ Christmas Moose....


----------



## Merlot

Today, on The Zephyr Files...
Trouble is brewing, Muzzerr is back with the boys...







​


----------



## Chevaux

Thank you, Merlot - Just in time to finish off the year with a good one.


----------



## QtrBel

Great one Merlot! Thanks for the moose photos. We've been on the lookout for a few local moose but no such luck.


----------



## Merlot

Today on The Zephyr Files..
Zephyr takes up Pipe smoking again and practices his 'pick-up' lines...







​


----------



## QtrBel

Love the pipe! It so fits his personality.


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files...*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...

There is evidence that Le Uncle has been kissed by someone.
Zephyr makes it his mission to find out who has been kissing Le Uncle....


----------



## Chevaux

Thank you Merlot - I was wondering what His Lordship has been up to


----------



## Merlot

Yes he is growing up Chevaux, going through that gauche lanky, joe-cool teenaged stage. Hilarious.


----------



## HollyBubbles

My goodness Merlot he's getting huge! Almost the size of his mother already! Tonight I happened to come across a photo of Percil you posted on a facebook group and realised I hadn't read your blog for a little while now haha :lol:


----------



## Merlot

I know Holly Bubbles, he is very tall and lanky at present.
Am so enjoying him. I've never handled a young horse who is so casual about everything, I walk him down the road and his bottom lip remains loose only to be sucked in if something really new goes by and then just for a moment. He just cracks me up. Reminds me of those youths one sees standing on street corners trying to look worldwise and cool ;-)
As you see in the photo here, Muzzerr is OVER him and he is STILL trying to be her baby boy LOL


----------



## QtrBel

Just dropping in to see any new additions to the files. Mine are convinced it is a new form of candy they'd like to try.


----------



## Merlot

*Popularity and big shiny teefs...*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr gets the hang of showing off his 'teefs', only not exactly to the 'right' people...







​


----------



## QtrBel

Off to watch! Gawd I hate to think it is time to schedule our dentals.... Such a timely reminder.


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files...*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
His Lordship Ponders the Big Question....
'Why am ah 'ere?'


----------



## QtrBel

He's filled out so nicely. How's the weather there?


----------



## Merlot

*Furrio Soprano*

Thanks Qtrbel, 
yes, he looks a little on the gangly side - sort of like a giraffe - all neck and legs right now, but beautiful none the less! We're just having the tail end of summer here now, had a few storms, nothing like what you guys are getting though! It's hot today after raining all day yesterday much to His Lordship's disgust - he doesn't DO rain! 

Oh and by the way, after having to say a sad good bye to one of our elderly cats, we had a space to give another stray a home..Meet Furrio Soprano...
(Sorry everyone, not a horse - bare with me ;-))


----------



## Merlot

*Immortalised in the Clouds...*

The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr is astonished to find Muzzerr's big butt Immortalized in the Clouds.

Calm Healthy Horses | The Life & Times of Lord LubbaDuck


----------



## tempest

I love the kitty! You should have posted a cuteness overload warning!


----------



## Merlot

oops sorry Tempest... yes he's pretty cute alright ;-)


----------



## Cacowgirl

Darling kitten! And Zephyr's eyes are so large & dark-very pretty offset to his light coat!


----------



## QtrBel

Love the kitty. My son will be so jealous. He's pushing for another cat. He mistakenly thinks as the only cat Ladybug Gingersnap neeeeeeds a friend. One of our drafts does NOT do rain either and thinks she belongs in your armpit at the least drizzle.


----------



## lovelywhisper

I remember watching Merlot's foaling thread in 2012 before I had an account. Zephyr has only grown more pretty as he has grown up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Haven't subscribed to this yet!!


----------



## Merlot

Thought I should post some pics taken yesterday of His Lordship hooning about... (am so thrilled with the way he is developing!)


































I also couldn't resist posting a few of him playing with...with....

is it an Emu? 








Is it a Camel?








Is it a Llama?








Is it....NO, it's Le Uncle!:shock:


----------



## Yogiwick

OMG so cute!!

Every one of your posts bring a smile to my face 

He is looking very grown up in some of those running pics. Just gorgeous!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Lol. He is just HUGE!!! I haven't been on this thread in awhile and whoa, he's grown!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

*WARNING These pictures may bring an attack of SQUEEEEEE*

Thanks you two. Very glad to bring a smile...here's a couple of my other baby - he smiles a lot too
Furrio Soprano...















* You were warned.

Zephyr measures 14.3hh at the withers and probably around 16hh at the bum. (I may have exaggerated slightly, I don't know I didn't actually measure his rump)


----------



## Yogiwick

Thanks for the warning, though it was an understatement. That second picture brought a smile and an LOL haha.

I vote for a Furrio Soprano blog..

Think we can safely say he's growing!!


----------



## QtrBel

Is he trying out his tiger imitation? Too cute. Sheep, sheep , it's time for sheep pics. Love how Zephyr's looking. Poor Uncle. What's happened to the Trollops?


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files...*

Showing Off at The Golden Horse Show...
Zephyr shows everyone how it is (not) done...
Today on The Zephyr Files... (follow link on my signature)
(if you are in to showing this one is for you...or not) ;-)


----------



## HollyBubbles

OMG he is growing up so quickly!! I would have expected him to go through a gawky stage by now but he's so well proportioned!!

BTW Merlot, I'm moving to Christchurch at some stage later this year  my bf got a job down there and moves on the 23rd april, I'll go later on and take the hairy children with me after my surgery.. I know your down south somewhere though I don't remember where


----------



## Merlot

Hey Holly let me know when you get down here - I am in North Canterbury 
Would love to meet up


----------



## HollyBubbles

That's awesome! I won't be down till later in the year cause I'm having surgery in May, and have to save up to get both horses down there and find grazing too, but I'll be down there provided my bfs 3 month trial in the new job goes well


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr's Official Golden Horse Show Photos...*

Before he showed everyone his Passage, Levade and Capriolle and before he finally threw his toys out of the cot and rolled about on the ground - All in the MANNERS class ****
Yeah, he showed them. ;-) (See the Zephyr Files for the full story):shock:


----------



## Chevaux

Not to take away from His Lordship's special day, I just adore those ponies tied to the trailer (behind Zephyr in second photo, I think)


----------



## Merlot

There were some seriously cute little ponies there, wish I'd been able to take photos - had my hands full of His Lordship.


----------



## Chevaux

Merlot said:


> ... had my hands full of His Lordship.


 And that effort will be well worth it when he becomes the consummate professional riding horse - travels anywhere, does anything


----------



## Merlot

*Witness Protection...*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr goes into hiding and recounts his misdeeds....


----------



## Yogiwick

Lol what is he doing??
Silly


----------



## tempest

I like his Airs Above the Ground attempt.


----------



## Merlot

Yogiwick,in the photo above he is playing peekaboo with me. (I'm not kidding)

and Tempest, I'll post that here in case people don't go to the files...
Must be the world's worst executed Airs Above Ground LOL (Don't ask what he is doing but it was accompanied by an enormous fart LOL)
Unfortunately the light was not great so by the time he moved off from that maneuver he was going to fast for me to catch the rest of his movements suffice to say that he galloped into the trees and came flying out the other side before I could get him on 'film'.


----------



## tempest

Maybe he was trying to impersonate a rocket. Let loose the fuel and take off. Maybe that should be his next adventure. Lipizzaner Stallion.


----------



## Yogiwick

I thought he already did that?? lol

So cute he's playing peekaboo!! I'm like no way is he standing like that for no reason lol


----------



## Dustbunny

He has grown into one fine specimen, that's for sure!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Dustbunny - that is as long as you're not looking at the last pic of him attempting a Capriolle LOL


----------



## csimkunas6

Oh my goodness! I havent checked in on Zephyr in quite some time, he looks outstanding! Love how he has grown! His coloring is just gorgeous!


----------



## QtrBel

He's looking really good. Hiding in plain sight is a talent.


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files....*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Shadow Puppets and Lectures. Don't miss it.







​


----------



## QtrBel

That boy sure has an imagination. He could never stand still for two weeks....


----------



## Merlot

He sure does Qtrbel, of course, when you're listening to Lu Uncle waffling on about times gone by, 5 minutes feels like 2 weeks to His Lordship. Zeph has all the attention span of a tadpole.


----------



## QtrBel

The tadpoles here all vacated the ponds and headed for the barns if they had any leg at all. And yep they have no attention span to speak of. My DC takes one to the frog festival every year in hopes of bringing home another trophy. He uses the bump and jump form of training since they won't ever listen.


----------



## Merlot

LOL Qtrbel (Snort)


----------



## QtrBel

For your viewing pleasure. The winning frog.....


----------



## Merlot

OMGAWD you were serious!!! ****


----------



## QtrBel

Me not so much. I **** as well but he takes it very serious....... Every year there are jumping contests, frog races and beauty pageants..... I never hear the end of it. Some of these frogs stretch from chin to floor easily. We always take ours home because those left behind get eaten......deep fried legs, lots of legs. So we of course leave as son as the competitions are over.


----------



## Merlot

*Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...*

Someone is full of Crepes.... You don't want to miss it!
:shock:







​


----------



## Merlot

*Pronunciation Problems lead to a big fart*

Tonight on The Zephyr Files...
Pronunciation problems end in a big fart...


----------



## QtrBel

Miss a day and you miss too much. We are having sheep withdrawals at the mention of La Dalai Llama.... Crepes have been so deep here I needed my chest waders.


----------



## Merlot

Oh NO Qtrbel, can not have you having sheeps withdrawls...just to assure you the sheep are fat and happy here they are.... (we're going in to winter here now)...
**** I can't see the order..the sheep featured are...
Bedlamb
Lambo Gini
Moulamb Rouge
Muslamb and her brother Gollamb 

Hope this helps with the withdrawels....


----------



## QtrBel

We're just going to have to get a apir. I've always been fascinated by the cleaning and processing as well as spinning. My friend that has arthritis swears by using minimally processed wool for knitting to keep hands and fingers supple.


----------



## Merlot

Well as you know, we adore our sheeples. They are part of the family and always will be. Real characters everyone of them


----------



## QtrBel

Not knowing much about varieties are there those that do better in a hot but humid environment?


----------



## Merlot

Hi Qtrbel, yes there will be. Check with your local sheep people. Our sheep would die in that sort of environment :-( Most sheep are cold climate animals.
here's a couple of pictures of Furrio Soprano and the House God (Zeus) to cheer you up ;-)


----------



## QtrBel

Furrio looks like a good time waiting to happen! The House God Zeus could give our reigning Queen lessons. She rules with a swift paw when I'd rather a cool disdainful look. She also complains that if I'd give her subjects with half a brain instead of slobber for brains she might get along without so much bloodletting. This chief complaint is directed towards my husband oddly enough and not the 4 dogs.


----------



## Merlot

*The zephyr files...*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Inwhich Persil is Small and Mighty...


(I know I've not written one in a while - it's winter and the rain has kept my camera in doors :-/) However here you go...as you see His Lordship has Grown huge and hairy! ;-)


----------



## QtrBel

How'd the other two miss the invitation to the mud baths on Spa day? This made my morning. Hope winter treats you well! Summer here is cranking up.


----------



## Merlot

*A World Wide Shortage of Respect...*

Find out more on The Zephyr Files...


----------



## cakemom

I'm on mobile so can't see ur signature. I lost my blog link
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Calm Healthy Horses | The Life & Times of Lord LubbaDuck

There you go, Cakemom.


----------



## Chevaux

Good one - thank you Merlot!


----------



## cakemom

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

*Sleeping In*

Tonight, on The Zephyr Files...
Zephyr is sleeping in and 'Uzzer Muzzer' needs him to get up....


----------



## Drifting

Lazy babies! Those were great pictures


----------



## QtrBel

I think there is enough evidence to support a world wide shortage. Zephyr seems to have hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files*

The Zephyr Files...
Visit us for your weekly giggle

Pronunciation Problems Galore...


----------



## Merlot

*The zephyr files...*

Today, on The Zephyr Files...
When Jet Propulsion goes bad...


----------



## Chevaux

Excellent, Merlot!


----------



## QtrBel

Musta been what happened to the neighbor's horse. I always wondered how they got that small...


----------



## Merlot

LOL Now you know QtrBel, Now you know....


----------



## Merlot

*The Zephyr Files...*

Quelle 'orreur!!
Zephyr is attacked by Cougars!!!
Up now www.calmhealthyhorses.com/blog







​


----------



## Merlot

The Zephyr Files...
Counseling always sounds better in french - just ask Zephyr...
www.calmhealthyhorses.com/blog​ 
​


----------



## Druydess

OMG!! Too friggin' funny.. You crack me up Merlot!!!!


----------



## QtrBel

Thanks for the new installs! You have single handedly lifted my DH's depression...for a day that could have gone sour things are looking bright!


----------



## Merlot

I'm not the one being funny - it is pure Zephyr. His winter grazing is 12 acres shared with his mother and uncle of course but also two big 'tarts' and a rescue boy.
The tarts will not leave him alone and he has no idea what is going on. 
It is just hilarious. 
So glad to brighten your day though ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> I'm not the one being funny - it is pure Zephyr. His winter grazing is 12 acres shared with his mother and uncle of course but also two big 'tarts' and a rescue boy.
> The tarts will not leave him alone and he has no idea what is going on.
> It is just hilarious.
> So glad to brighten your day though ;-)


You surely did! 

Well-- it's your narration skills then, and of course, Zephyr and the Tarts.. HAHAHA :wink:

They are all stunning BTW!!


----------



## Merlot

Why thank you Druydess, though I have to say I don't think they are in the same league as the beautiful horses you breed!
;-)


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> Why thank you Druydess, though I have to say I don't think they are in the same league as the beautiful horses you breed!
> ;-)


What a lovely thing to say Merlot. Thank you-- sincerely..  But your herd is surely top of the quality scale!!
I LOVE them. You have done a stellar job!


----------



## QtrBel

Recovering and looking for entertainment...... are there installments imminent?


----------



## Merlot

HI Qtrbel,
you may have missed several installments as I have not been posting them on here (sorry)
Last night Zephyr gained his Professor Emeritus in Veterinary Science and he and Uncle had a fart about it.
Remember to scroll down for the ones you may have missed :-?
Cheers (and thanks)


----------



## Chevaux

I bet I've missed them too then - I shall work at getting that remedied asap.


----------



## Chevaux

OK - I'm caught up now. Thank you!!!


----------



## QtrBel

Going catch up!


----------



## QtrBel

Hooray! Finally more from the lambs! Poor muzzer....


----------



## Chevaux

FYI -- I'm all caught up again and ready for more posts


----------



## tempest

Zephyr just keeps getting more handsome.


----------



## QtrBel

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Merlot

Haven't posted in an age sorry 
Zephyr is now 7 years old!
He has had a year off as I was injured (not due to him!) and have just had surgery so it will be a few more months before I am back riding unfortunately.
He has been absolutely amazing - fabulous to ride - bold, unafraid and very forward going.
He is also a huge derp - some things never change - and makes me laugh every day

Will try to find some photys of us out riding 

He is very fat in the most recent photys due to not being ridden this year.
Anyhoo here's a quick catch up - enjoy 

*I'll attach in seperate posts - these were taken yesterday...

















View attachment 1001323


----------



## Merlot

Some more photys taken over the last year... Enjoy


----------



## QtrBel

He has matured into such a handsome young man! Still up to his antics. So happy to see this !!! It makes my heart happy. I went to the blog today and realized just how much time has passed. I had been checking in there and hadn't realized until today how much time had passed since your last entry there. So hard to believe it has been 7 years. 



Hope you heal well and quickly! Jingles to you.


----------



## Merlot

Thank you so much - and yes it has been ages!
He still lives with his Mother who just wont kick him out ;-) 
Spoiled rotten.


----------



## trailhorserider

It's so good to see Zephyr again! I used to have his webpage bookmarked but finally deleted it after a couple years of no news. He looks so mature......and yet is still the same old Zephyr! 

I'm so glad he turned into a wonderful riding horse for you!!! That is so fantastic!


----------



## Merlot

Thank you so much you two -how are your horses? We really should do a thread for the class of 2012 if it hasn't been done already  WOuld love to catch up with all the others


----------



## QtrBel

Lost some, sold some, gained some. Gelded the last stallion very recently. Have his last filly born at Mardi Gras time. My son has decided he will keep her so walking him through the path of silly baby to good horse citizen. Headed to lessons soon but will pop back in when time presents with pics and better updates.


----------



## LoriF

He's grown into such a handsome boy. Very happy to see that you are enjoying him so much.

Don't feel bad. My 31/2 yr. old filly is still living with her mom and spoiled rotten.


----------



## Chevaux

Thanks Qtrbel for bumping and thanks Merlot for updating😀 — Zephyr is one good looking fella.


----------



## Dustbunny

:happydance: He's back...He's back! And he's gorgeous!


----------

